# Puppy Prodigy Reese



## Abbylynn

This is "Reese Abel Me Bentley" .... yes Bentley is my last name ... and now his too. 

This is Reese at 3 weeks old 





This is Reese at 4 weeks old ....





This is what we will be doing at 8 weeks old ... playing "catch-up" by this ....

http://www.puppyprodigies.org/VideoClips.htm

This will be a log as to our accomplishments or disappointments for whichever Reese I actually bring home in February. Being I am a stranger to Reese at the moment I will be performing this myself with the help of a friend ....

http://www.volhard.com/pages/pat.php

I am printing out the test sheet.

To date ... Reese is said to be mellow, loves to play with his littermates of 9 ... and loves to cuddle. He also has some git to him. He has no fears yet .......

I am hoping for mostly 3's and 4's.


----------



## Willowy

Eee, little curly puppy! He's mostly Poodle, right? I think you said Poodle x F1 Lab/Poodle, so would that mean 3/4 Poodle? I wonder how he'll look when he grows up, and how his coat will turn out. His fur kinda looks a little Spaniel-y right now.


----------



## Damon'sMom

He is adorable! I wonder what he will turn out looking like?


----------



## Abbylynn

Willowy said:


> Eee, little curly puppy! He's mostly Poodle, right? I think you said Poodle x F1 Lab/Poodle, so would that mean 3/4 Poodle? I wonder how he'll look when he grows up, and how his coat will turn out. His fur kinda looks a little Spaniel-y right now.



Yes ... The Dam is a F1 Lab/SP and the Sire is a Parti SP. That makes Reese quite a bit of Poodle I hope.  It will be interesting to see his IQ for sure!

Oh .... the coat? I know my Schnauzer/Poodles started out with hair that was quite soft and wavy and got very curly as their adult coat came in. Especially Leah Lu ... she has super curly hair on her head. Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> He is adorable! I wonder what he will turn out looking like?


Thank you!  I wonder what he will turn out to be like also. I hope he takes after his Dad since he looks very much like him. His Dad is the SP. I do know he will be somewhere around 60 to 70 pounds or so. Mixes like this .... you never know what their adult coat is going to be like until a later date.

We are going to be working very hard on training no matter what he scores on his tests.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am just adding a few links to ADA regulations in case I lose my bookmarks on my pc .... it is giving me some issues. These links are also good for anyone interested in Federal rules and regulations and what can happen if you "Fake" a SD.

http://www.universaldesign.com/regu...ogs-and-miniature-horses-in-the-2010-ada.html

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

http://www.disabilityrightsohio.org/service-animals

Ohio and other State Laws :

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/955

http://www.servicedogssavelives.org/Ohio.html


----------



## Abbylynn

The rules of Seven ....

http://www.orchardrunlabs.com/files/8813/1578/7272/7_Rules_Puppy_Socialization.pdf

A socialization patch to be sewn on his scarf.


----------



## Abbylynn

These are the littermates I have available to test if Reese does not get good scores .... Reese is not the cutest puppy in the litter. Lol! He was what I observed and picked first ..................


q0apx255mr3 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


2pec4bb00k9 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


66cjjidor5q by Leah Lu, on Flickr


ecz1mlsh0rt by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I love them all ..... just one has to be the proper temperament.  I am still banking on Reese though ....


----------



## SDRRanger

What is Puppyfind.com?


----------



## Abbylynn

SDRRanger said:


> What is Puppyfind.com?


I believe it is a site that breeders list puppies on. I was Googling for Doodles/Breeders in my immediate area and this came up. The breeder was one town away from where I live.

http://www.puppyfind.com/


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Puppy Find is notorious for listing for Puppy Mills... :/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...fund-for-animal-welfare-report_n_2278156.html

I don't want to be one to judge... but... that is an awful source to find a breeder from. For any breed..


----------



## Abbylynn

I would in no way get a puppy from a mill. :/

I am getting a puppy from a person who has a breeding pair. I had a single breeding pair when I was 14 years old ... so I guess that makes me a BYB too. :/

That is a shame about that site though .... I was not looking for that particular one ... it just popped up!


----------



## Kayota

I've also found plenty of adult dogs and well bred puppies on there as well from people who show and test their dogs.


----------



## Rescued

If this is the litter from a "Stoltzfus" family... you need to RUN.

http://www.caps-web.org/investigations/joyce-stoltzfus-cc-pets-puppy-love-kennels

If you google "puppy mill Stoltzfus" the family is ALL OVER the PA/ OH/ MD area and they mill puppies bad.

I didnt even think about the fact that you lived in Ohio... they are a notorious mill state with these giant family run mills :/

Also... how old are the mom and dad of your litter?

I would just be really, really worried about genetics... if their breeding stock is coming from the mill dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn

I do not understand how they are mill dogs when there is one breeding pair who look to be in good health and in a clean home and kennel??? I went there in person ........ The pups have been given their first set of vaccinations, wormed, and have a clean bill of health .... and also go to my Vet?

Their names are Amos and Anita ......


----------



## Rescued

The worry would more be for genetics. Where did the breeding pair come from, and where did their parents come from?

As in, if parents or grandparents came from a mill, there are probably some serious genetic predispositions that you won't know about until pup is older.

Also... Google "amos stoltzfus puppy mill" :/

Seems like there may be a link there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyllobernese

Sounds like you are putting a lot of thought and work into your puppy. He is very good looking, I think the parti-colored ones really stand out over the solid colored ones. I hope he is the one that works out for you.


----------



## Abbylynn

http://www.nytimes.com/1993/09/20/us/amish-at-heart-of-puppy-mill-debate.html

This is not the same person. The farm was not Amish run. He has no beard or hat or horse drawn cart. I saw absolutely no indications of that. I have been to Amish country.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Holy Moly!! That is the cutest puppy ever! The coloring make him even cuter! Just curious, but are you going to introduce him to your whole pack or do one by one?


----------



## Abbylynn

Kyllobernese said:


> Sounds like you are putting a lot of thought and work into your puppy. He is very good looking, I think the parti-colored ones really stand out over the solid colored ones. I hope he is the one that works out for you.


Thank you! I have been in constant contact with his breeder. They are using his name and socializing him some for me as well. Like I say ... if he is not the one they are willing to give me another one to suit my needs.

I am going to do and put a lot of time and hard work into this .....no doubt!


----------



## Rescued

http://www.nytimes.com/1993/09/20/us/amish-at-heart-of-puppy-mill-debate.html

Case in point: this breeder is Amos k stoltzfus.

Your breeder is Amos k stoltzfus jr.

Yes, it could be a coincidence. But a pretty darn big one, if your breeder has absolutely no ties to the entire puppy mill industry.

Untested dogs aside- there's a big ethical issue at this point :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Holy Moly!! That is the cutest puppy ever! The coloring make him even cuter! Just curious, but are you going to introduce him to your whole pack or do one by one?


I will introduce them one by one. My other dogs will be crated as they usually are when I leave to go away. When I return with my puppy I will have them all crated for an hour or so and then slowly introduce each on a neutral plane ... such as the front yard where the other dogs never go. ..... If it is too cold outside we will do the basement. The dogs are never to the basement unless I take them there for some training on a one to one basis.


----------



## Abbylynn

Rescued said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/1993/09/20/us/amish-at-heart-of-puppy-mill-debate.html
> 
> Case in point: this breeder is Amos k stoltzfus.
> 
> Your breeder is Amos k stoltzfus jr.
> 
> Yes, it could be a coincidence. But a pretty darn big one, if your breeder has absolutely no ties to the entire puppy mill industry.
> 
> Untested dogs aside- there's a big ethical issue at this point :/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I agree .... I think no matter where you get a Labradoodle it is a question of ethics .... they are mutts. :/ ... But my choice of mutts right now.


EdIT: I almost forgot to add this into my log ..... Beginning Jan. 1, 2014 ..... Puppy mill law passed.

http://www.examiner.com/article/ohio-puppy-mills-leashed-into-new-law

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2013/12/28/ohios-big-dog-breeders-put-on-leash.html

http://www.banohiodogauctions.com/Legislation.html


----------



## misswolfy

Cute puppy, sad that even though people tell you it's a byb puppymill dog you are still getting it... Good luck. Hope you have lots of vet funds saved up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

misswolfy said:


> Cute puppy, sad that even though people tell you it's a byb puppymill dog you are still getting it... Good luck. Hope you have lots of vet funds saved up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow .... I really do not quite know how to word this .... but ... Thank you. 

All the dogs in my signature are byb dogs. Some are bought and some are rescued. I am more than financially stable. I would rather basically rescue this puppy now before it is abused and I find it in a kill shelter down the road .... from someone who knows squat about the mix ..... and not have to fix it. I cannot "Fix" a prodigy SD. :/

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Think it's great we have such a large informed group of people to help each other, but I never feel it has to turn personal. Abbylynn Hugs, (((( ))))


----------



## Slartibartfast

What does BYB mean? If it means what I first thought it means, I am sure you can teach your puppy to bring you beer if you want to...


----------



## Crantastic

A little early to be calling any puppy a "prodigy" service dog, isn't it? Even a ton of dogs bred specifically for this kind of work wash out. You're taking a big chance here on a BYB mix that's notoriously energetic and crazy, from people who may have ties to puppy mills (where did that breeding pair come from?). I think this is a bad idea.


----------



## Abbylynn

Slartibartfast said:


> What does BYB mean? If it means what I first thought it means, I am sure you can teach your puppy to bring you beer if you want to...


 I am slowly dying from emphysema ... I don't drink beer .... hope that makes you proud .... and I am sure Reese can learn to bring me my medication or warn someone that I have quit breathing .... he just may save my life .......... Call him what you will .... words are just that .... only words .... call him what you please. It is your choice.

If he washes out ... he washes out. He will still bring me comfort on my death bed. They allow dogs in hospice where I live. At least I won't go around faking a SD. Nor will I pretend to be anything I am not. That will teach me to tell the truth to a forum of people I know so little about.

I learned some here .... and I also learned that this thread is not of any importance to anyone but myself.

Life is too short to argue ........ so PatriciafromCo .... Thank you.


----------



## theyogachick

BYB means Back Yard Breeder.

I think the beer comment was supposed to be funny...most people think of BYOB as bring your own beer. 

In terms of the dog. Yes, that site is notorious for being a middle mad for puppy mills. No reputable breeder will ever advertise on a site like that. Ever. And the fact that you are saying you got all your other dogs from a BYB/mill and are still willing to get this one baffles me. Puppy mills/BYBs are horrid. One just got shut down here...21 dogs in freezing temps, frozen water...puppies safe and warm inside because they were the source of money. I bought from a mill ONCE before I knew any better. I will never do it again...in fact, my mission is to educate people and shut down as many as possible.

You say that this puppy has no fears. He is 4 weeks old. His personality has not completely developed yet. He has a long way to go. Has he been health tested? How about the parents? Any health certificates available? 

Education is the key. Not just education about service dogs, but education about where dogs come from.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Just because you won't be "faking having an SD" doesn't make any thing else excusable. It doesn't have any thing to do with the price of tea in China. This is a pretty sad case of being willfully ignorant. You totally know better. It seems pretty pile on-ish but it's super hard to believe you know all of this but still are going ahead, much less are excusing it. :\ There really is zero justification here.


----------



## InkedMarie

I too find it baffling that you frequent this board, know what a Byb/puppy mill is, admit some of yours have come from them yet you don't care.


----------



## Crantastic

It's not even just the BYB/puppy mill thing, either. It's the fact that you need a service dog and you don't have much time to train one before your health is going to be bad enough that the dog needs to actually be working. You know that you should have gone with an adult dog so that you could better gauge the temperament and suitability for work. You know you should have bought from a breeder who health and temperament tests so that he or she could set you up with the best possible match. That was your plan, and then you ran out and bought the first BYB doodle you found instead. 

You know that you have health issues that are going to make training and exercising a puppy, especially a larger, exuberant puppy, very difficult. You've had issues with your last two dogs being aggressive towards your current dogs (and you rehomed both of them), and you're bringing in another large puppy. You're just setting yourself up for failure, and it's disappointing and difficult to watch.


----------



## Jare

What a sad thread. As if the world of dogs/overbreeding already doesn't need enough help, someone who knows better isn't even willing to do things the right way. Willful ignorance is baffling, not to mention if things were done correctly from a reputable breeder there's a much higher chance of success.


----------



## CptJack

Jare said:


> What a sad thread. As if the world of dogs/overbreeding already don't need enough help, someone who knows better isn't even willing to do things the right way. Willful ignorance is baffling, not to mention if things were done correctly from a reputable breeder there's a much higher chance of success.


Pretty good representation about why these places keep making money and therefore stay open, though.

"I want what I want when I want it, and I won't let logic, sense, compassion, or education will stand in my way." Knowing better, obviously, does not mean people do better.

Seriously heartbreaking. For the dogs, and the futility of it all.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I'm going to give Abbylynn the benefit of the doubt here. Maybe she did check out everything to the best of her knowledge and didn't see it was a BYB and is getting the pup based on what she saw. Then she comes here and is informed that hey, this looks like a puppy mill. Maybe she can't do anything about it, maybe she already paid the breeder, maybe she already has her heart into this pup. My aunt bought her ESS from a BYB, granted she had no clue as to what they were and I told her later, but still. And if the pup is a BYB dog, the pup will still be going to a good home and not be abused anymore. I think we should all let Abbylynn explain first before we start to jump on her.


----------



## CptJack

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I'm going to give Abbylynn the benefit of the doubt here. Maybe she did check out everything to the best of her knowledge and didn't see it was a BYB and is getting the pup based on what she saw. Then she comes here and is informed that hey, this looks like a puppy mill. Maybe she can't do anything about it, maybe she already paid the breeder, maybe she already has her heart into this pup. My aunt bought her ESS from a BYB, granted she had no clue as to what they were and I told her later, but still. And if the pup is a BYB dog, the pup will still be going to a good home and not be abused anymore. I think we should all let Abbylynn explain first before we start to jump on her.


Abbylynn had multiple threads asking for advice on the selection of a new puppy to be a service dog, as well as quite a lot of off site information and held and chose to ignore it all.

I'm not jumping on her. No one here has. They are however reacting with extreme disappointment to someone they helped (some more than others) to make sure they knew how to do things *right*, but instead chose to do what was easy and the most immediately gratifying. If there's another explanation, I'd love to hear it.

As it stands now - it's just really, really sad.

Even being a member of this board is enough to know to look for health testing in the parents. If it weren't, well, there were still threads where she discussed labradoodles, getting a young adult because it would work, and all threads here about service dogs and what she needed.

She followed none of it.

That doesn't make people feel good.


----------



## Crantastic

Spirit_of_Cotons, you may want to go back and read some of her previous threads about her need for a service dog. She got a LOT of help and advice from knowledgeable people here, claimed that she planned to do the right thing, and then... didn't.


----------



## Jare

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I'm going to give Abbylynn the benefit of the doubt here. Maybe she did check out everything to the best of her knowledge and didn't see it was a BYB and is getting the pup based on what she saw. Then she comes here and is informed that hey, this looks like a puppy mill. Maybe she can't do anything about it, maybe she already paid the breeder, maybe she already has her heart into this pup. My aunt bought her ESS from a BYB, granted she had no clue as to what they were and I told her later, but still. And if the pup is a BYB dog, the pup will still be going to a good home and not be abused anymore. I think we should all let Abbylynn explain first before we start to jump on her.




She has explained herself plenty and made it abundantly clear exactly what she was doing. You always have the option to not get the dog, it's not like she signed a contract in blood. Someone might end up butthurt in the end if the choice is Made to not get the puppy but that's a hell of small price to pay as long as you know you're not helping them breed more dogs with potential health issues. That's the entire reason for being responsible and health testing.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Cpt.Jack--I didn't know that. I was basing what I saw on here alone. My apologizes.

Crantastic--as I said to Cpt.Jack, I didn't know that. I was basing what I saw on here, but I will look for those threads you mentioned (how do you look for threads btw?). My apologizes again for jumping the gun. 

Jare--again third time repeating...sorry. I was basing what I saw on here, I didn't know Abbylynn had asked for help elsewhere. My mistake, my apologizes.


----------



## Jare

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Cpt.Jack--I didn't know that. I was basing what I saw on here alone. My apologizes.
> 
> Crantastic--as I said to Cpt.Jack, I didn't know that. I was basing what I saw on here, but I will look for those threads you mentioned (how do you look for threads btw?). My apologizes again for jumping the gun.
> 
> Jare--again third time repeating...sorry. I was basing what I saw on here, I didn't know Abbylynn had asked for help elsewhere. My mistake, my apologizes.




I would just look for her started threads. Profile of user--->"find all started threads" option, under their avatar.


----------



## HollowHeaven

You're not rescuing this dog. You're feeding a BYB :\

And you're educated beyond that. You know what you're doing is morally and practically wrong. That's what makes me sad. You're someone I looked up to on this board, and yet you're feeding a BYB because you didn't want to find an ethical breeder or a dog who's already begun training.


----------



## Shell

Abbylynn said:


> I am slowly dying from emphysema ... I don't drink beer .... hope that makes you proud .... and I am sure Reese can learn to bring me my medication or warn someone that I have quit breathing .... he just may save my life .......... Call him what you will .... words are just that .... only words .... call him what you please. It is your choice.
> 
> If he washes out ... he washes out. He will still bring me comfort on my death bed. They allow dogs in hospice where I live. At least I won't go around faking a SD. Nor will I pretend to be anything I am not. That will teach me to tell the truth to a forum of people I know so little about.
> 
> I learned some here .... and I also learned that this thread is not of any importance to anyone but myself.
> 
> Life is too short to argue ........ so PatriciafromCo .... Thank you.


Abbylynn, I only say this because I am genuinely worried that this puppy will turn into a heartache for you. My aunt has COPD and has not been doing well lately. I can see her energy level is so low and everything is a struggle. She also has a poodle mix and while he is a sweet dog, he is highly under-exercised and it shows in his health.

This puppy, adorable though he is, will be a high energy dog that will take several years to mature. I know that you know that, you are experienced with dogs. I am concerned that you are biting off more than you can chew in terms of his energy level and exercise needs. 

I am also concerned that the puppy will have serious health problems early on which could be both costly and sad. Given who the breeder is, it is nearly a guarantee that the parent dogs were mill dogs so even if they are being cared for in a house now, the genetics are very sketchy. They also appear to be way overbreeding their females so it is unpleasant to think about the dogs' care level even if the house is clean. 

You have several wonderful dogs now that could be trained for household tasks and of course their sweet personalities can give you emotional comfort naturally. It will be a stress on them to bring a bouncing, lively puppy into the house and a stress on you to manage it all.


----------



## Rescued

Shell said:


> Abbylynn, I only say this because I am genuinely worried that this puppy will turn into a heartache for you. My aunt has COPD and has not been doing well lately. I can see her energy level is so low and everything is a struggle. She also has a poodle mix and while he is a sweet dog, he is highly under-exercised and it shows in his health.
> 
> This puppy, adorable though he is, will be a high energy dog that will take several years to mature. I know that you know that, you are experienced with dogs. I am concerned that you are biting off more than you can chew in terms of his energy level and exercise needs.
> 
> I am also concerned that the puppy will have serious health problems early on which could be both costly and sad. Given who the breeder is, it is nearly a guarantee that the parent dogs were mill dogs so even if they are being cared for in a house now, the genetics are very sketchy. They also appear to be way overbreeding their females so it is unpleasant to think about the dogs' care level even if the house is clean.
> 
> You have several wonderful dogs now that could be trained for household tasks and of course their sweet personalities can give you emotional comfort naturally. It will be a stress on them to bring a bouncing, lively puppy into the house and a stress on you to manage it all.


THIS THIS THIS.

I care, probably too much. I know how much you want this to work and I just feel like you might end up way in over your head.

A LOT of the SD programs (actually almost all) stopped using doodles. There is a reason for that. You are going to get a LOT of dog, and all dog ethics aside, I think we (I) are just as concerned for you.

(also, everything else aside, if your condition continues to deteriorate more and more in the next year like you've said it would, do you have plans for how to exercise and stimulate the puppy when he's at that god awful 70lb year old terror stage? Just being realistic. I struggled with it and I had a lot more going for me (at least on paper) than you do :/ )


----------



## Jare

I know of TWO young doodles that belong to older couples (who have no disabilities) who are absolutely struggling with them right now. One is Tilda, a year old Lab x Poodle, and one is Buddy, a golden x Poodle. I keep up with my young RIDICULOUSLY crazy pit, and these doodles even boggle my mind. When Tilda comes to playtime you aren't even allowed to pet her because she will go into a FRENZY of excitement, leaping all over you, giving small nips, and completely spazzing out. Buddy is typically the only dog left with heaps of energy out of the group that has just played hard for about an hour, everyone else will be dead asleep on the floor and Buddy is still zooming around like a loon and is hard for his owners to handle. That is with both of these couples only having one dog each, I cannot imagines making a young dog like this my 4th or 5th dog to the pack. 

With limited time, starting with a dog that is going to bounce off the walls and not be able to buckle down and get into the serious training he needs for possibly a year or two just sounds like a foolish choice. That is, if he reaches two or so without and severe physical/behavior problems.


----------



## Rescued

Jare said:


> I know of TWO young doodles that belong to older couples (who have no disabilities) who are absolutely struggling with them right now. One is Tilda, a year old Lab x Poodle, and one is Buddy, a golden x Poodle. I keep up with my young RIDICULOUSLY crazy pit, and these doodles even boggle my mind. When Tilda comes to playtime you aren't even allowed to pet her because she will go into a FRENZY of excitement, leaping all over you, giving small nips, and completely spazzing out. Buddy is typically the only dog left with heaps of energy out of the group that has just played hard for about an hour, everyone else will be dead asleep on the floor and Buddy is still zooming around like a loon and is hard for his owners to handle. That is with both of these couples only having one dog each, I cannot imagines making a young dog like this my 4th or 5th dog to the pack.
> 
> With limited time, starting with a dog that is going to bounce off the walls and not be able to buckle down and get into the serious training he needs for possibly a year or two just sounds like a foolish choice. That is, if he reaches two or so without and severe physical/behavior problems.


Yeah. I mean, the plural of anecdotes is not data. That being said, I know of multiple (nationally accredited) SD organizations that have tried and pulled doodles from their breeding programs. Some (most) of these organizations still use poodles, but there is something to be said for the significant (anecdotal?) difference between doodles and their purebred counterparts in terms of behavior.

And for the doodles that were pulled from the breeding programs- these were doodles that were the product of temperment tested, health tested, proven parents. Which isn't the case with Abbylynns doodle, I don't think.

idk. You combine the bouncy poodle with a high energy hunting dog, and it creates a LOT of dog. And I say this as someone who works daily with shelter dogs.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Every single doodle who regularly comes to daycare... is a nightmare. i'm sorry to say, they're cute but my god I could not deal with it. I can't imagine someone older, or someone with health problems dealing with one. We've got two who are about 9 years old and even they are pretty energetic still. The two young ones (one is 2 years and one is almost a year) and they are INSANE. (The same two who I believe have litter mate syndrome)


----------



## Shell

Rescued said:


> Yeah. I mean, the plural of anecdotes is not data. That being said, I know of multiple (nationally accredited) SD organizations that have tried and pulled doodles from their breeding programs. Some (most) of these organizations still use poodles, but there is something to be said for the significant (anecdotal?) difference between doodles and their purebred counterparts in terms of behavior.
> 
> And for the doodles that were pulled from the breeding programs- these were doodles that were the product of temperment tested, health tested, proven parents. Which isn't the case with Abbylynns doodle, I don't think.
> 
> idk. You combine the bouncy poodle with a high energy hunting dog, and it creates a LOT of dog. And I say this as someone who works daily with shelter dogs.


I think a well bred poodle has the potential to be a great service dog. But like you, I've experienced only insanity with the BYB type doodles. The kicker is that I met those doodles as service dogs in training. Aside from _maybe_ the potential for DA, I'd trust the mental stability and ability to deal with the world of any shelter pit bull type before that of a BYB doodle as a service/working dog. (I use that breed as an example because they are also considered high energy)

Really truly Abbylynn, while I do disagree with your choice to financially support this breeder, my concern would be that this dog doesn't really tick any of the boxes for a service dog in the making especially for someone who plans to self train and may have limited physical stamina.


----------



## GrinningDog

I wish the very best for you, Abbylynn. I love reading stories of your dogs and your advice to other posters. I gotta say, though, I wish you would take advice here.  I feel very strongly that your interests are NOT best served by this pup, for the reasons already stated.


----------



## Rescued

Also I feel like I should say again that I'm not trying to make you stop posting or anything. I just... when I have dedicated SO much of my life to working to stop BYB and fix the consequences of their actions, its like if any of my friends were to go this route. I HAVE to provide the information- especially for new members or google searchers that stumble across this thread.

That being said, it doesn't do any good to chastise and isolate people. The dog community, as far as breeders and rescuers, HAVE to come together if we are ever going to solve this problem. And Abbylynn, unfortunately if there are problems, they are _probably_ not going to be evident in the first few months like they are with mill dogs (probably). What is going to be your unknown are the lifelong genetic issues- hips, patellas, eyes, DA, all of those things that have a genetic component.

The first six months are NOT going to be the hard part, as far as training goes. It is going to be the 9-30 month period that is going to be the issue, because you are going to have a gigantic puppy with a handler (yourself) that has limited mobility.

So, I hope you will continue posting even if your mind is made up. But I have said it before and I will say it again- for anyone looking for a pet, a BYB should NOT be your first choice.

And for any posters looking for a potential service dog, a BYB dog is also not the way to go, if you want to maximize your chances of success.


----------



## Crantastic

A couple of things I forgot to mention before:



Abbylynn said:


> I am getting a puppy from a person who has a breeding pair. I had a single breeding pair when I was 14 years old ... so I guess that makes me a BYB too. :/


It does, actually. There's no "magic number" that turns someone into a backyard breeder. One breeding pair is enough, especially if it's being bred multiple times.



Abbylynn said:


> All the dogs in my signature are byb dogs. Some are bought and some are rescued. I am more than financially stable. I would rather basically rescue this puppy now before it is abused and I find it in a kill shelter down the road .... from someone who knows squat about the mix


"If I don't buy it, someone bad could" is not a good defense. You could say that about _any_ dog, from a rescue dog to a pet store/mill dog to a BYB dog to a dog from an excellent breeder. And if you are giving a breeder money, you are not "rescuing," no matter what you want to believe. This blog post from a responsible breeder explains.

One thing you have to understand is that being a regular poster here doesn't make you immune from criticism. It actually makes people _more_ disappointed when you do something ill-advised, because we _know_ that you know better. It may look like we're piling on, but we are all genuinely concerned that you're making a mistake and that you're setting yourself up for big problems here.


----------



## Emily1188

Crantastic said:


> There's no "magic number" that turns someone into a backyard breeder. One breeding pair is enough, especially if it's being bred multiple times.


There's no magic anything that makes someone into a backyard breeder, it's just a term people apply to breeders they don't approve of. Usually it refers to a lack of health testing and titling but I've seen the term thrown around every which way. It doesn't mean anything except to the person using it. 

That being said I agree with the gist of everyone's posts. I'm actually not terribly judgmental about where people get their dogs but I am truly concerned that this dog is very unlikely to pan out as an SD. It appears that the selection that went into the parents was minimal and I'm unsure of what sort of temperament testing, if any, the breeder will be using to evaluate the puppies. That plus the lack of health clearances on the parents... I just don't see how this will work out.


----------



## aiw

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I wish the very best for you, Abbylynn. I love reading stories of your dogs and your advice to other posters. I gotta say, though, I wish you would take advice here.  I feel very strongly that your interests are NOT best served by this pup, for the reasons already stated.


All of this. I really enjoy Abbylynn's contributions here and wouldn't want her to feel ganged up on. I know I have nothing but good wishes for her and am pulling for her to succeed. I think most here are, and that is the source of their disappointment and frustration. Truthfully, ignoring the SD aspect and the BYB debate, just keeping a large high-energy adolescent/young adult as a pet seems ill advised given the health issues at play. I thought Abbylynn (the rott) would be the last large dog and was chosen for her calm demeanor as an adult. It seems to me that this is a really bad situation in the making for all the reasons listed. Still, its not my choice to make and I do wish her well.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Totally agree with Aiw. You're a great addition to the dog forum, Abbylynn. I always like to see what you write and you're such a good person, so I hope you come back. If you need to take some time off, do so, but please come back.


----------



## The Feather Duster

I just saw this thread and oh my ... I rarely post anymore but I do continue to read.

D, I sure hope you don't leave this forum over this. You're a valued member here and I too, have loved your posts along with the PMs we've exchanged. Yes, there were a few rather harsh responses in this thread but in the main, they seemed based on caring and compassion. For both you and your health issues and for dogs in general; especially those who don't get the best start in life. Even the harsh posts, which won't worded in the most diplomatic way possible, were still based on concern for dogs in general and wanting to stamp out bad practices.

I do hope you'll think your needs and hopes out carefully and after doing so, make the best choice for both you and your future SD.

All the best to you,

FD


----------



## Crantastic

I highly doubt she's going to leave the forum, guys. I'm sure she'll be back with tons of photos of the puppy once he's at her house and it's "too late" to change her mind.

(She posted today on another thread, also.)


----------



## Kayota

holy crap you guys. just. wow. can we lay off a little bit? abbylyn has already heard all of this! you guys are frankly being pretty freaking awful right now. she is an adult and she knows how to make a decision. she is much older than most of us here of the forum and i think a little respect is warranted. good freaking lord.


----------



## Crantastic

Being older or a forum regular does not make one immune to criticism. No one has called her names or been rude to her. She's actually being treated a lot more nicely than many of the people who sign up to ask questions. People have legitimate concerns here; we can see this ending badly. Abbylynn has more than 12,000 posts here -- she knows how it works and she can handle herself. She doesn't need anyone white-knighting.


----------



## Kayota

yyou havent been rude? yeah okay. regardless of her age you guys have been attacking her ever since she announced she was getting reese and frankly its upsetting. if it were me id be out of here. seriously.


----------



## Crantastic

If this thread upsets you, it's probably a good idea to walk away from it.


----------



## aiw

Kayota said:


> yyou havent been rude? yeah okay. regardless of her age you guys have been attacking her ever since she announced she was getting reese and frankly its upsetting. if it were me id be out of here. seriously.


There's been no name-calling and even quite a few well wishes. Disagreeing with her choice and explaining why is not an "attack". Yes, it is likely unpleasant to be told by so many that you're making a poor decision but that should prompt some thought about the choice at hand. No one is guaranteed agreement on a public forum. 

Abbylynn of all people should understand why we don't respond with automatic support faced with a pup bought from bad breeders or entering a situation with a high probability of failure. Yes, I/we like her quite a bit and its her choice, but that doesn't mean we're obligated to agree with it.


----------



## Jare

Kayota said:


> yyou havent been rude? yeah okay. regardless of her age you guys have been attacking her ever since she announced she was getting reese and frankly its upsetting. if it were me id be out of here. seriously.


I am honest to God interested in you providing a quote where someone was directly rude, because I cannot find one.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Kayota said:


> holy crap you guys. just. wow. can we lay off a little bit? abbylyn has already heard all of this! you guys are frankly being pretty freaking awful right now. she is an adult and she knows how to make a decision. she is much older than most of us here of the forum and i think a little respect is warranted. good freaking lord.


And what would you say to/how you feel if someone new showed up here and asked for advice about a SERVICE ANIMAL, got TONS of advice from EXPERIENCED individuals, and then went out and the exact. opposite. of the advice?
It's disappointing that someone that is beyond educated still ignored it.
And it personally has made me lose a little respect for her.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Kayota said:


> yyou havent been rude? yeah okay. regardless of her age you guys have been attacking her ever since she announced she was getting reese and frankly its upsetting. if it were me id be out of here. seriously.


I'm a little confused as to why it's okay for you to criticize and just plain insult MANY people with all of the craigslist posts you've shared... along with new people who have just completely disregarded any advice when it comes to going to pet stores to buy a puppy, to back yard breeders who have come on here, and all sorts of other irresponsible people... but it's not okay if the person is an established member. In my opinion, the fact that she's been here for so long makes it even more of a low blow to hear any and all advice has been disregarded. Many of the people on this thread care a great deal for both the OP and the puppy that has been brought into this world. It feels like a slap to the face, and I'm sure every single one on this thread can agree with me.


----------



## Xeph

> And what would you say to/how you feel if someone new showed up here and asked for advice about a SERVICE ANIMAL, got TONS of advice from EXPERIENCED individuals


This. This this this this this. I spent a lot of time discussing proper traits of an SD with the OP. She asked me about good GSD breeders, and then two days later.....her dad bought her this puppy.

So why did she ask me anything? Why did I waste my time giving her important information? Why did I bother to help? That kind of thing really wears on a person. I was very explicit in telling her that selecting an animal for service work is NOT the same as selecting a pet.

At this point, my feeling is that she does not need a service dog, because she did not want to take the time or make the effort to find an acceptable candidate. That is her choice, and she will have to live with it. That's the end of it for me.


----------



## Kayota

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I'm a little confused as to why it's okay for you to criticize and just plain insult MANY people with all of the craigslist posts you've shared... along with new people who have just completely disregarded any advice when it comes to going to pet stores to buy a puppy, to back yard breeders who have come on here, and all sorts of other irresponsible people...


I've never outright insulted ANYONE on this forum. I say PLEASE don't do this, or I think it's awful that people would leave rabbits running loose with no confinement, or this spelling and grammar is funny/bad, but I never outright insulted anyone.

I just thought, you know, you guys already said all this stuff once and I think it's really unnecessary for the whole forum to jump on her AGAIN. I'm not saying it was the best choice but it was HER choice and she made it and it's over and done. There is a time to drop it and let go and I feel like that time came before this thread was ever even started.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Kayota said:


> I've never outright insulted ANYONE on this forum. I say PLEASE don't do this, or I think it's awful that people would leave rabbits running loose with no confinement, or this spelling and grammar is funny/bad, but I never outright insulted anyone.
> 
> I just thought, you know, you guys already said all this stuff once and I think it's really unnecessary for the whole forum to jump on her AGAIN. I'm not saying it was the best choice but it was HER choice and she made it and it's over and done. There is a time to drop it and let go and I feel like that time came before this thread was ever even started.


It's not over and done because the puppy isn't with her yet. The time to drop it and let it go is when she acts like a responsible person and DOES NOT purchase this puppy. And goes with a suitable SD candidate while not supporting a BYB/ties to a puppy mill. Clearly she has opted to not respond and will likely go through with it, which is inexcusable and deserves repeating. I see no fault in repeating that over and over again because it's wrong. 

Maybe it's because I go into animal control every week to find out which dogs I've been campaigning for have been killed, or see via this very forum good, salt of the breeders put pain staking care into their breeding choices and placement but I have zero tolerance for knowing better and not doing better when it comes to crap breeders. I don't care how cute the puppy is. I don't care if it's my own dad. 

Jonas was brought into a rescue from a mill and his terrible temperament and PRA surely would be great for an SD candidate.


----------



## CptJack

Slap in the face because she's an established member that I had respect for is exactly it, for me. 

Seeing all of these excuses and justifications from her, who has been here long enough to know better and being told that because she's an established member she's meant to be held to a LOWER standard of behavior.

You know who would leave these forums if that sort of thing flew and no one had said anything? Me. Because it's hypocritical. Because it goes against everything good people on this board strive to do. Calling her out and saying 'we wish you well but you are making a mistake and throwing the work, efforts and time people took to help you back in their faces' is not insulting her. Being an established member -being older, being an adult, NOTHING- means you're not going to be called out when you do something... 

wrong.

And no. It's not done yet. She put a deposit on a puppy. She handed the breeders part of the money to hold that puppy for her, and then gave every reason we here every day for why it's okay. Someone else will buy it, they put the deposit down, the breeding facility seemed clean, she's 'rescuing' the puppy. 

Absolute truth? I think she's being honest when she says it's okay if he's not a good SD candidate. Because I don't think this was ever about her getting a service dog.

I think she just had puppy fever, and wanted a poodle mix puppy and the SD came about as a reason for that - not consciously, but yeah. That's not accusing her of being a liar or insulting her, but what she wanted a SD to do has gone from being one, to being a household one, to it not mattering if it didn't work because he'd be there and loved. Except if that's all she really wanted? Why not train Abbylynn, or another one of the dogs she has, now? Why not bring the other dog home after she rehomed Cookie for DA? 

And as for hard questions (still not insulting) she says she's dying. I believe her. I feel horrible for her. I worry about and ache for her. But what happens to that young dog, without a service dog org behind it, when she does? Her even more elderly father? 80Lb high energy pup or young dog? What if he passes away first? Where's that dog going to go? It can't go back to the service org. It can't go back to the breeder. *Where does this puppy end up*?

This is such a bad idea, on so many levels. And it's so impulsive, poorly thought out and heartbreaking that *OF COURSE* people are saying something. Who in good conscious could enable this? It's setting up a harmful situation for the dog, her other dogs, HER, and her father. No one is going to win here. No one.


----------



## Jare

Also, sorry for any feelings but the truth hurts sometimes. When one is making selfish, poor choices and turning the other cheek when knowing there is a better option they lose any coddling privileges in my book. And sometimes hearing it 100 times from 100 different people is what drives the point home.

Unfortunately in this case, I believe that all of the effort will go ignored (again!), the breeder will get his money, the puppy purchase that just COULDN'T be reversed will go through, and then it will be too late and in a few months she will have her hands completely full and be no closer to having a service dog.

But she will have a cute puppy, so who cares!


----------



## Kayota

" Why not train Abbylynn, or another one of the dogs she has, now?" - She already answered this. I'll let the rest of it stand, I have no further comment.


----------



## Canyx

Not to derail the thread too much but can someone explain to me what the typical poodle temperament is? I've been reading this thread with much interest regarding poodles as service dogs and I've always thought poodles were intelligent, loyal, and energetic, but less spazzy than your typical lab, and overall mellow when they mature.


----------



## Abbylynn

Canyx said:


> Not to derail the thread too much but can someone explain to me what the typical poodle temperament is? I've been reading this thread with much interest regarding poodles as service dogs and I've always thought poodles were intelligent, loyal, and energetic, but less spazzy than your typical lab, and overall mellow when they mature.


OK ....... Someone please answer Canyx.

This is exactly why I wanted a Poodle mix!!!! My very first thread on this subject was "I want a big Doodle" .......................... and not a purebred crazy Lab puppy or a Golden who is so prone to cancer that they are using pets for studies to combat the issue.

I am trying to be as nice about what I am about to write as I possibly can ... as I have been known to fly a broom.

Everyone tried to talk me out of my "Doodle" .... go with this ... go with that .... whatever. 

I mean this in no disrespectful way towards any of you. Here is where I am coming from .....

In my opinion even a health tested Doodle is no better than one who is not. IMHO no health tested purebred is any better either .... I have had them ... paid a pretty penny for them .... health tested and titled ... and they are just as prone to health issues as the next. IMHO it is in the luck of the draw and in the cards ..... Every purebred dog on this earth was created using mutts. :/ Every mutt I have owned was healthier than any of my purebreds ..... Why do you think Golden's as an example ... are dropping like flies from cancer? ....... That is my opinion which I am entitled to ........ I have also been there and done that with the purebred thing and I am not into the political aspect much ... the clicks ... and the it's all about who you know either ........ once again ... my opinion.

I have not answered this thread because I am trying to not say anything I will regret later.

I do appreciate all the help I was given ... and to think the information I learned from each and every one of you is not going to good use in one way or another is just as wrong as what you think I have done. That is my opinion.

I have already explained why I cannot use Abbylynn, the small dogs cannot do the job I may want ........ I am simply tired of explaining myself and my actions.

I am not dying tomorrow to my knowledge .... I will eventually as soon as it gets severe enough .... and when I do .... there is a plan for each and every one of my dogs.

I am going to go about my business now. The pup was paid for in full ..... not a deposit .... and was not in the thousands of dollars as some of you may think. I saw some so called health tested mutts for $2700 ..... absurd! 

You all have repeated yourselves in every thread I started on this matter ..... I may be bull headed but I don't need refreshing .... even though I did something once in my entire life and purchased a mutt ..... I still have a working brain .... maybe not the way you want it to work .... but it does.

Now that you have all derailed my thread ..... I will not post anymore in it no matter how angry I get ....... or you get.

I know all of you really mean well and sincerely stand for your beliefs ... as so do I on mine ...... I wish no one ill ......

Have a great life. Love you all. Appreciate all you have helped with .... But I will keep Reese and my plans to myself.

Just as a side note .... I did not pick out Reese because of his looks .... there were much prettier puppies in the litter than him.


----------



## Shell

Canyx said:


> Not to derail the thread too much but can someone explain to me what the typical poodle temperament is? I've been reading this thread with much interest regarding poodles as service dogs and I've always thought poodles were intelligent, loyal, and energetic, but less spazzy than your typical lab, and overall mellow when they mature.


I've only met like one standard poodle and a few purebred miniature poodles but they all seemed pretty smart and good tempered. 

From the doodles I have seen though, the problem is that you tend to end up with the energy and "spazzyness" of a Lab but also the energy of a poodle. They were all neurotic messes with tons of weird fears, no "stop" button at all (never settled down), very barky, and a tendency towards digestive upset/sensitivities. Basically, all too often you get the worst of both breeds in terms of being difficult to deal with.

Crossing two breeds doesn't eliminate potential health problems that are within the breeds (unless it is something that only one breed could potentially carry and it would require both parents to be carriers). 

The coat can be a nightmare too if it ends up as this weird blend of both types of fur.


----------



## The Feather Duster

I'm glad you responded to this thread. I was hoping you would and it shows courage on your part, given how much the shovels were out. I'm not really sure what more to say, as I'm far from an expert on this topic.

Again, best of luck with your choice and feel free to PM me if you want to talk more.


----------



## sassafras

This whole thing is just unbelievably sad on every level. I don't really have anything against doodles, but in this situation... it's just so obviously a poor choice. Better to have just said from the beginning "I want a doodle because I want one, and I don't care what anyone thinks" than go through the motions of asking for advice about choosing a service dog and then essentially ignoring everything everyone said. 



Canyx said:


> Not to derail the thread too much but can someone explain to me what the typical poodle temperament is? I've been reading this thread with much interest regarding poodles as service dogs and I've always thought poodles were intelligent, loyal, and energetic, but less spazzy than your typical lab, and overall mellow when they mature.


Plenty of poodles are plenty of spazzy, especially when they are young. And doodles are typically very high energy.


----------



## petpeeve

I wonder what training advice for this pup will be given in the future. Like they say, once bitten twice shy. Seems like a potentially catastrophic loss in that regard. 

Anyway, here's to hoping ..


----------



## Kyllobernese

I have only pet purebred Poodles at Agility which might make a difference but they all seemed very high energy and goofy. Now they may have been chosen for being high energy so can't really say what the average pet Poodle is like. Doodles I have only seen from a distance and the ones at Agility seemed fairly calm. One person had a black, a white and a apricot one.


----------



## RabbleFox

I work with doodles everyday. The amount of variety in appearance and size is incredible. All their energy levels I would label high to very high. They are mouthy. They are barky. They are grouchy with other dogs. I'm not exaggerating. I wish I was. I really don't like to work with them. They are huge spazzes. 

To say health testing doesn't make a difference is just silly. Actually, it's crazy talk. And we know it. 

Never the less, good luck to you. I really want him to work out. But real talk, it's never too late to say no.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Something I've been noticing from all 5, yes 5 doodles who go to my daycare regularly. As in at least 3 times a week, is they LOVE to antagonize other dogs. Even the doodles I met in other daycares were like this, not saying they're all like this... but it goes to show that the temperament is just not okay for this situation. Even the 9 year old pair who come run after other dogs barking their head off until the other dog snaps. I sure hope all of your other dogs are going to be okay with this. I saw a doodle get his groin ripped out because he kept chasing another dog barking like a maniac at a former daycare I worked at. 

As for the health issues? The two older doodles at my daycare have major hip problems, they're very stiff and they also have extremely wealthy owners so they're very well taken care of and still have issues up the wall both temperamentally and physically. I'll have to take a video on a Wednesday when all 5 are in daycare at once.


----------



## Crantastic

Abbylynn said:


> In my opinion even a health tested Doodle is no better than one who is not. IMHO no health tested purebred is any better either .... I have had them ... paid a pretty penny for them .... health tested and titled ... and they are just as prone to health issues as the next. IMHO it is in the luck of the draw and in the cards ..... Every purebred dog on this earth was created using mutts. :/ Every mutt I have owned was healthier than any of my purebreds ..... Why do you think Golden's as an example ... are dropping like flies from cancer? ....... That is my opinion which I am entitled to ........ I have also been there and done that with the purebred thing and I am not into the political aspect much ... the clicks ... and the it's all about who you know either ........ once again ... my opinion..


This is all ridiculous, and you know it. There is a HUGE difference between a dog (purebred _or_ mix) from a breeder who health tests and cares about structure, and a BYB dog whose parents in all likelihood came from _a puppy mill_. No, there are no guarantees with any dog, but at least with a responsible breeder, you are raising the odds of the dog turning out healthy. With a mill dog, you are lowering those odds dramatically.

Also, whether you plan to talk about Reese's development here or not, I hope that when this young, exuberant pup becomes "DA" to your others, just like your last two failed pets, you'll at least be honest and let us know you've rehomed him.


----------



## RabbleFox

I know Cookie was labeled dog aggressive but who the other dog??


----------



## Abbylynn

RabbleFox said:


> I know Cookie was labeled dog aggressive but who the other dog??


Blu Boy was DA ... always was except with his Littermate Brother Leeo Bandit. In fact he bit my one Nephew when my Nephew was small .... and drew blood. He is not good with other dogs .... period. I would not trust him with stramgers either .... he was not properly socialized due to my late Mother being bed ridden .... he was her dog .... not mine. 
He is living with one of my Sister's who lives 10 minutes up the street from me. I see him anytime I want. Just so no one is confused ..........

EDIT: I also still groom him and lock my dogs in their crates while he is here. I keep Abbylynn in my bedroom with the door shut.


----------



## aiw

Canyx said:


> Not to derail the thread too much but can someone explain to me what the typical poodle temperament is? I've been reading this thread with much interest regarding poodles as service dogs and I've always thought poodles were intelligent, loyal, and energetic, but less spazzy than your typical lab, and overall mellow when they mature.


*Not an expert _at all_

The poodle temperament sounds accurate for the ones I've met, but unsurprisingly the 'doodles' (and I happen to know a lot of them) have been a huge mixed bag. All of them are very high energy and large boisterous dogs. Some are intelligent. Lots have weird fearful tendencies. Probably the most unstable dog I've ever met was a 'doodle', afraid of everything with bad bite inhibition and an aggressive response to that fear. And she was raised from 8 weeks with a loving, very dog savvy family. Coat was again a mixed bag, but some are prolific shedders.

Honestly, I think a purebred poodle from a breeder who stands by their dogs would have been a better choice. Not only for the health testing but for the guarantee should the dog become too much or the unthinkable happens in the dogs 10-15 years of life. A large, boisterous very high energy adolescent with lots of coat seems a *terrible* idea in a household of two seniors, one with serious and worsening health/lung/mobility issues. Abbylynn has already said her doctors consider her a miracle for her mobility at this stage of the disease and that it continues apace. 



> I think she just had puppy fever, and wanted a poodle mix puppy and the SD came about as a reason for that - not consciously, but yeah.


Well, she has said elsewhere that one of her dog dreams is a Standard Poodle. A health and temperament tested adult from a good breeder would be a really good choice, IMO. Maybe a retired showdog. The return clause could give Abbylynn insurance, the dog could be known to be fit for work, bypass the adolescent boisterous stage (likely dangerous at this point) and fulfill a dog dream.

Is there a reason why that's not a possibility?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Abbylynn said:


> This is exactly why I wanted a Poodle mix!!!! My very first thread on this subject was "I want a big Doodle" .......................... and not a purebred crazy Lab puppy or a Golden who is so prone to cancer that they are using pets for studies to combat the issue.


You.. didn't want a breed prone to cancer, but are buying a puppy with zero health testing and ties to puppy mill breeding? Oh. 



> Everyone tried to talk me out of my "Doodle" .... go with this ... go with that .... whatever.
> 
> In my opinion even a health tested Doodle is no better than one who is not. IMHO no health tested purebred is any better either .... I have had them ... paid a pretty penny for them .... health tested and titled ... and they are just as prone to health issues as the next. IMHO it is in the luck of the draw and in the cards ..... Every purebred dog on this earth was created using mutts. :/ Every mutt I have owned was healthier than any of my purebreds ..... Why do you think Golden's as an example ... are dropping like flies from cancer? ....... That is my opinion which I am entitled to ........ I have also been there and done that with the purebred thing and I am not into the political aspect much ... the clicks ... and the it's all about who you know either ........ once again ... my opinion.


Holy crap, windmills do not work that way. I sincerely doubt you've ever had a health tested animal from an appropriate breeder if you don't have a rudimentary understanding of genetics or why we stack our odds. There are things borne of opinion, and then there are things like you just said that are completely wrong. "every mutt I have owned was healthier" lololololol.



> I have not answered this thread because I am trying to not say anything I will regret later.
> 
> I do appreciate all the help I was given ... and to think the information I learned from each and every one of you is not going to good use in one way or another is just as wrong as what you think I have done. That is my opinion.


You're concerned about saying something you would regret, but you don't regret being a cog in the machine of poor breeding and puppy mills? You REALLY need to check your priorities. 




> I am going to go about my business now. The pup was paid for in full ..... not a deposit .... and was not in the thousands of dollars as some of you may think. I saw some so called health tested mutts for $2700 ..... absurd!
> 
> You all have repeated yourselves in every thread I started on this matter ..... I may be bull headed but I don't need refreshing .... even though I did something once in my entire life and purchased a mutt ..... I still have a working brain .... maybe not the way you want it to work .... but it does.
> 
> Now that you have all derailed my thread ..... I will not post anymore in it no matter how angry I get ....... or you get.
> 
> I know all of you really mean well and sincerely stand for your beliefs ... as so do I on mine ...... I wish no one ill ......
> 
> Have a great life. Love you all. Appreciate all you have helped with .... But I will keep Reese and my plans to myself.
> 
> Just as a side note .... I did not pick out Reese because of his looks .... there were much prettier puppies in the litter than him.


Uh, they're not so called when you ask for them and the breeder gives them to you. I would ask if you knew how much it cost to health test and all the other associated costs in breeding but YOU POST ON THIS FORUM AND KNOW. This is one of the most hilariously appalling threads I've seen around here in a long time. Now you're claiming you're going to flounce from the forum and I hope no one begs you to stick around. This is way beyond bull headed. No one would claim to love dogs and still buy from mill stock, so it wouldn't make sense to post on a dog forum.



aiw said:


> Is there a reason why that's not a possibility?


Because it's not RIGHT THIS SECOND. Why not just go to PetLand!


----------



## Canyx

Ooohh I see. I was thinking 'standard poodle' this entire time but y'all are talking about poodles crosses ('doodle', duh!).
That clarifies a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Kayota

And you say you aren't being rude. Do you even read what you type before you hit post, TWAB?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Kayota said:


> And you say you aren't being rude. Do you even read what you type before you hit post, TWAB?



I don't recall being one of the posters that said they weren't being rude? Go white knight something that actually deserves it and not this crap. I don't know if I'm less impressed with Abbylyn's decision or you campaigning for every one to say aww cute puppy.


----------



## Jare

Kayota said:


> And you say you aren't being rude. Do you even read what you type before you hit post, TWAB?



Do you ever think about what you're defending before you leap in and defend it?


----------



## Equinox

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I don't recall being one of the posters that said they weren't being rude? Go white knight something that actually deserves it and not this crap. I don't know if I'm less impressed with Abbylyn's decision or you campaigning for every one to say aww cute puppy.


This.



Jare said:


> Do you ever think about what you're defending before you leap in and defend it?


And this. 

I really don't have anything to add to this thread that hasn't already been said. I'm sort of just sitting here feeling really confused right now.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

Equinox said:


> This.
> 
> 
> ThoseWordsAtBest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall being one of the posters that said they weren't being rude? Go white knight something that actually deserves it and not this crap. I don't know if I'm less impressed with Abbylyn's decision or you campaigning for every one to say aww cute puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> And this.
> 
> 
> Jare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever think about what you're defending before you leap in and defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't have anything to add to this thread that hasn't already been said. I'm sort of just sitting here feeling really confused right now.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, I'm right there with you. 
Though, I would like to add "appalled" and "disappointed" to the list of what I"m feeling.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Everyone bow down to me and never be mean to me cuz I've been here a long time, I've posted quite a bit, I'm pretty damn old and know everything!!!! :clap2: 

The above statement is about as ridiculous as saying Abbylynn knows what she's doing because she is older and been here a long time. She knows NOTHING if she continues on with this "Prodigy" puppy.

Someday I might need an SD but I would never EVER try to train it myself. There are very few people who can (Xeph being one of them), Abbylynn NOT being one of them.


----------



## Kayota

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I don't recall being one of the posters that said they weren't being rude? Go white knight something that actually deserves it and not this crap. I don't know if I'm less impressed with Abbylyn's decision or you campaigning for every one to say aww cute puppy.


I didn't mean you in specific said it, someone implied that no one on this thread was being rude. And I'm not saying you should just say "aww cute puppy" but all this crap was said in ANOTHER THREAD and you're all just rehashing it over and over.

And you have absolutely no proof that Abbylynn can't train her dog.


----------



## Jare

Kayota said:


> I didn't mean you in specific said it, someone implied that no one on this thread was being rude. And I'm not saying you should just say "aww cute puppy" but all this crap was said in ANOTHER THREAD and you're all just rehashing it over and over.
> 
> And you have absolutely no proof that Abbylynn can't train her dog.




And you have absolutely no proof she can, so moot point.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Kayota said:


> I didn't mean you in specific said it, someone implied that no one on this thread was being rude. And I'm not saying you should just say "aww cute puppy" but all this crap was said in ANOTHER THREAD and you're all just rehashing it over and over.
> 
> And you have absolutely no proof that Abbylynn can't train her dog.


What you feel is rude has very little bearing here, especially to me, so I don't know why you're addressing it at all. And again, it bears repeating because nothing has changed and there is time to change it. For wanting people to stop rehashing something you're sure still rehashing.. how we shouldn't.. rehash. Too bad. You can always unsubscribe from the thread because you seem to be the only one happy to hand out a free pass for irresponsible breeding/purchasing.


----------



## Kayota

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> What you feel is rude has very little bearing here, especially to me, so I don't know why you're addressing it at all. And again, it bears repeating because nothing has changed and there is time to change it. For wanting people to stop rehashing something you're sure still rehashing how we shouldn't rehash this. Too bad. You can always unsubscribe from the thread because you seem to be the only one happy to hand out a free pass for irresponsible breeding/purchasing.


I'm not. You're missing my point entirely, but that's okay.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Jare said:


> And you have absolutely no proof she can, so moot point.


And like, lol, cause that's the hugest concern here.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Kayota said:


> I'm not. You're missing my point entirely, but that's okay.


If it's OK then I'm not sure why you're still engaging me at all.


----------



## Jare

Yeah the ability to train the puppy is the LEAST of the concerns in this thread. Not to get dramatic but KNOWING I was adding to the problem with dog overpopulation when I knew there was a better option just so I could have a puppy NOW NOW NOW would me me absolutely sick with myself. Even if the dog is paid for in full, boohoo, you're out some money but you'd have the opportunity to get a dog from a good source that will ACTUALLY help you.


----------



## Rescued

Kayota-

I think the reason why a lot of members posted AGAIN after the first thread is this:

When you search for "doodle service dog" or "prodigy service dog" or "owner trained doodle service dog" or "buying a service dog"...

it is highly, HIGHLY likely that you will stumble across this thread if you are indeed searching for information on the above.

As a person that works in rescue, that volunteers my time to train SD, and that knows full well the power of the internet, it would be nothing short of STUPID for me to not assume that someone, at some point, IS going to find this thread when they are searching for information.

And I don't know about you, but I really don't want people thinking that BYB doodles are the way to go about finding a decent working partner.

So, in short, though this may have been about Abbylynn and her choices, 

it is now about making sure that the CORRECT information is available alongside the choices that were made, so that internet searchers can get the FULL picture.

This is America and you are free to buy a dog however you want. 

You are NOT free of judgement or discussion when you post your decisions to a public internet forum.


----------



## Jare

Rescued said:


> Kayota-
> 
> I think the reason why a lot of members posted AGAIN after the first thread is this:
> 
> When you search for "doodle service dog" or "prodigy service dog" or "owner trained doodle service dog" or "buying a service dog"...
> 
> it is highly, HIGHLY likely that you will stumble across this thread if you are indeed searching for information on the above.
> 
> As a person that works in rescue, that volunteers my time to train SD, and that knows full well the power of the internet, it would be nothing short of STUPID for me to not assume that someone, at some point, IS going to find this thread when they are searching for information.
> 
> And I don't know about you, but I really don't want people thinking that BYB doodles are the way to go about finding a decent working partner.
> 
> So, in short, though this may have been about Abbylynn and her choices,
> 
> it is now about making sure that the CORRECT information is available alongside the choices that were made, so that internet searchers can get the FULL picture.
> 
> This is America and you are free to buy a dog however you want.
> 
> You are NOT free of judgement or discussion when you post your decisions to a public internet forum.




That's a real good point, I hope anyone searching for info DOES come across this thread, actually respects and uses the correct information, and doesn't make such a colossal mistake.


----------



## Rescued

Also, here is some CONCRETE evidence as to what a valuable tool health testing is.

http://www.offa.org/pdf/monograph_2012_web.pdf

Some exerpts:

Table 1, page 9
HIPS:

In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Hips *Excellent*: 3.3% of puppies produced were dysplastic.
In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Hips *Borderline*: 22.2% of puppies produced were dysplastic.
In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Hips *Moderate*: 38% of puppies produced were dysplastic.

Table 7, page 33
ELBOWS:

In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Elbows *Normal*: 10% of puppies produced were dysplastic.
In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Grade 1 *(dysplastic)*: 41% of puppies produced were dysplastic.
In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Grade 2 *(dysplastic)*: 65.8% of puppies produced were dysplastic.

Graph 1, page 26
HIPS:

In the year 1980, approximately 16% of dogs that were OFA'ed for hips were scored as Dysplastic, and 7% scored Excellent.
In the year 1995, approximately 13% of dogs that were OFA'ed for hips were scored as Dysplastic, and 11% scored Excellent.
In the year 2008, approximately 11% of dogs that were OFA'ed for hips were scored as Dysplastic, and 17% scored Excellent.

AKA... more dogs being tested means we are getting BETTER at producing passing puppies.

*Is health testing perfect? NO
Do Excellent dogs produce Dysplastic puppies? YES
Is there a documented correlation between Passing dogs being more likely to produce passing puppies? YES
Is there a documented correlation between Dysplastic dogs being more likely to produce dysplastic puppies? YES*

*note: there are a LOT of statistical variables that I did not take into account in order to produce a simplfied explanation. The report does an excellent job of detailing these.*


----------



## RabbleFox

Rescued said:


> Also, here is some CONCRETE evidence as to what a valuable tool health testing is.
> 
> http://www.offa.org/pdf/monograph_2012_web.pdf
> 
> Some exerpts:
> 
> In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Hips *Excellent*: 3.3% of puppies produced were dysplastic.
> In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Hips *Borderline*: 22.2% of puppies produced were dysplastic.
> In a sample of dogs who had BOTH parents (the sire and the dam) rated as OFA: Hips *Moderate*: 38% of puppies produced were dysplastic.


Excellent post! It's really cool to see those statistics.


----------



## Kayota

Yeah that is quite interesting. I agree that health testing definitely has its value.


----------



## Rescued

Kayota said:


> Yeah that is quite interesting. I agree that health testing definitely has its value.


Again- health testing is NOT perfect. Good dogs DO produce bad puppies, and it would be a lie to say otherwise.

What it comes down to, and SO MUCH MORE in working dogs versus pets:

*We are trying to MAXIMIZE our chances of SUCCESS* using the tools that we have.

Look at those stats- look at how much progress we've made in *under 30 years* of recording this stuff and USING THE INFORMATION THAT IS RECORDED.

Why would any breeder not want to take advantage of this?


----------



## Kayota

why did you quote me just to yell at me after I agreed with you...?


----------



## Rescued

Kayota said:


> why did you quote me just to yell at me after I agreed with you...?


oopsies sorry it wasnt meant like that! I dont think I meant to quote you there. i think all of my yelling was just summing up my prior post. No hard feelings haha! I did quote you weirdly in that.

(and was gonna go back and remove the quote but then just realized that it will serve to further confuse anyone that reads the thread....


----------



## Jare

Even with the quote I didn't read that as her yelling at you? I think was more of an acknowledgement of your agreement and then she added some more info for emphasis. Sheesh.


----------



## So Cavalier

> Again- health testing is NOT perfect. Good dogs DO produce bad puppies, and it would be a lie to say otherwise.
> 
> What it comes down to, and SO MUCH MORE in working dogs versus pets:
> 
> We are trying to MAXIMIZE our chances of SUCCESS using the tools that we have.
> 
> Look at those stats- look at how much progress we've made in under 30 years of recording this stuff and USING THE INFORMATION THAT IS RECORDED.
> 
> Why would any breeder not want to take advantage of this?


I can only speak for my breed, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. There are health guidelines delineated by cardiologists and neurologists to help breed out early onset mitral valve disease and syringomyelia. Very few "reputable" breeders follow them. I have read forum post after forum post regarding breeding protocols where someone will post that "so and so" bred two Grade A dogs and still produced a puppy with SM therefore the protocol is worthless, even though the numbers are showing that following breeding protocols produces significantly fewer puppies with SM than not following the protocols. Then you hear, "well breeding out one trait will just breed in something else". Researchers are putting together protocols using Estimated Breeding Values that were designed to help minimize this but way too many breeders still will not budge. Don't even get me started on popular sire. I don't understand it myself.


----------



## Kayota

Jare said:


> Even with the quote I didn't read that as her yelling at you? I think was more of an acknowledgement of your agreement and then she added some more info for emphasis. Sheesh.


Capslock is generally used on the internet to mean yelling, especially when coupled with bold or underline. That said, it was a mistake.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Kayota said:


> Capslock is generally used on the internet to mean yelling, especially when coupled with bold or underline. That said, it was a mistake.


AND it's all to add emphasis when you don't want to go to the trouble to bold and/or underline it. And it's not as if she 'yelled' at you for the entire post. GET A GRIP! And yes, I WAS yelling at you for that one.


----------



## Kayota

i already acknowledged that it was a misunderstanding. Tone is difficult to read in text. this happened days ago and ive already moved on. lay off.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I don't recall being one of the posters that said they weren't being rude? Go white knight something that actually deserves it and not this crap. I don't know if I'm less impressed with Abbylyn's decision or you campaigning for every one to say aww cute puppy.


I happen to agree with Kayota. Abbylynn has been a good friend to me, she was instrumental in helping me through the grief of losing Izze and even took time out of her day to draw a picture of her, something I didn't even ask her to do. 

One bad decision doesn't make someone a bad person, you know. And it doesn't mean they stop being a friend. At least to me it doesn't.


----------



## Crantastic

Who said she was a bad person?

And should you let mistakes go without comment and bad behavior slide just because someone is a friend? If a newbie came here and posted this stuff, they'd be eviscerated. But it's all good because Abbylynn is a regular? I actually think that's _worse_, because we all know she knows better. We'd all be hypocrites if we just went, "Yay, BYB puppy from mill stock that's almost certainly going to be too much for you to handle and that isn't what you want/need at this point in your life/illness at all! Nothing can go wrong there!"

Also, it isn't like people are berating her after the fact. The pup may be paid for, but she doesn't have it yet. There is certainly time to change her mind.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

No, but some people I believe were excessively rude about it, 

That being said I didn't find rescued's post with the bold to be aggressive either ... I also sometimes quote people accidentally lol ESP when I am posting on my phone (smaller screen and such).


----------



## Kayota

Crantastic said:


> Also, it isn't like people are berating her after the fact. The pup may be paid for, but she doesn't have it yet. There is certainly time to change her mind.


She does have Reese now.


----------



## Crantastic

Kayota said:


> She does have Reese now.


Ah, well she didn't while this thread was still active, as far as I know. That's a shame.

EDIT: Isn't he still younger than eight weeks? Abbylynn said in her other thread:



> He will not be coming home until some time in February. I have a choice as to when I want him. If I want to wait past 8 weeks they will do that for me. I do believe I will take him at 8 weeks. It is important that he be socialized between that 8 - 12 week period. He does however have 6 children who are helping there on the farm also.
> 
> He was born December 8th, 2013.


----------



## Jare

Hahaha just gets better! Obtained too young also.


----------



## Kayota

She got him at 7 weeks at the advice of a service dog trainer. I really don't think it's the end of the world, all things considered.


----------



## Crantastic

Sounds legit.


----------



## Kayota

I'm so ready to drop this.


----------



## Jare

Kayota said:


> I'm so ready to drop this.



It's not your topic, you can quite literally drop it at ANY time if you are "so ready".

Those of us who disagree with the ridiculous events that have gone on can indeed continue to talk about it, no one has broken any rules.


----------



## Kayota

Most threads like this would have been locked ages ago, but since the mods agree it's still open, naturally.


----------



## RabbleFox

IMHO, friends let friends know what they are thinking. Friends let friends know when they are making a mistake. That's part of being friends. Friends don't always agree with friends. Yay for friends, friends.


----------



## dagwall

Kayota said:


> Most threads like this would have been locked ages ago, but since the mods agree it's still open, naturally.


Threads get closed when people start breaking forum rules, no rules have been broken. Disagreeing with someone ISN'T attacking them no matter how much you may want it to be. This is lots of people disagreeing for sure but really it's in the hopes of dissuading the disaster that is likely to happen.


----------



## sassafras

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I happen to agree with Kayota. Abbylynn has been a good friend to me, she was instrumental in helping me through the grief of losing Izze and even took time out of her day to draw a picture of her, something I didn't even ask her to do.
> 
> One bad decision doesn't make someone a bad person, you know. And it doesn't mean they stop being a friend. At least to me it doesn't.


Nobody has said she is a bad person, only that she is making a bad _decision_. I don't always tell my friends what they want to hear if I think they are making a bad decision. 



Kayota said:


> I'm so ready to drop this.


Then... drop it?


----------



## LittleFr0g

dagwall said:


> Threads get closed when people start breaking forum rules, no rules have been broken.


That is correct. Mods here are generally not in the habit of closing threads, regardless of our views on the subject. I am also very impressed with Kayota's ability to know what every mod here does and does not agree with, particularly since, to the best of my knowledge, no mod has posted on any of the threads regarding Abbylynn's puppy.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Kayota said:


> She got him at 7 weeks at the advice of a service dog trainer. I really don't think it's the end of the world, all things considered.


A 7 week old BYB dog, from what is likely mill stock lines. 
should work out great.

If this works out, I will be truly amazed, and I do hope Abbylynn can show up here in a year or so and say it's working, that his training is coming along nicely and she can slap us all with a big fat 'i told you do', but I don't see it happening. 
This was laziness and showed a true lack of commitment. 

If he washes out, okay so she'll keep him as a pet. But what if he washes out as a pet too?
All in all, she went and support a BYB, against the advice of everyone here, against her own personal knowledge. If this dog had been free, maybe it would've been a little different. not in the service dog aspect, but at least she wouldn't have handed her money to someone so they can go out and breed some more dogs without a point.


----------



## InkedMarie

Home at seven weeks?


----------



## Kayota

Kuma'sMom said:


> That is correct. Mods here are generally not in the habit of closing threads, regardless of our views on the subject. I am also very impressed with Kayota's ability to know what every mod here does and does not agree with, particularly since, to the best of my knowledge, no mod has posted on any of the threads regarding Abbylynn's puppy.


I always thought harassing members until they leave the forum was against the rules, but what do I know?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I happen to agree with Kayota. Abbylynn has been a good friend to me, she was instrumental in helping me through the grief of losing Izze and even took time out of her day to draw a picture of her, something I didn't even ask her to do.
> 
> One bad decision doesn't make someone a bad person, you know. And it doesn't mean they stop being a friend. At least to me it doesn't.


This hasn't been discussed in days and whether or not one more person agrees with this terrible decision does not change how I feel about it, so. I wouldn't allow this crap to fly with my own boyfriend, much less any one because they're friends.


----------



## Kayota

No one said that they agreed with the decision itself?


----------



## Crantastic

For someone who dislikes this thread so much, you sure are keeping it active.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Kayota said:


> I always thought harassing members until they leave the forum was against the rules, but what do I know?


Disagreeing with a poster's decision is not harassment. You know what IS against the rules though? Publicly arguing with a mod's decision. I'm giving you a warning, but further arguments will result in a temp ban. If you feel rules are being broken, REPORT it, that is what the report button is for.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Kayota said:


> No one said that they agreed with the decision itself?


I thought you were over this?


----------



## Jare

Kayota said:


> I always thought harassing members until they* leave the forum* was against the rules, but what do I know?



She logged on today. Leaving apparently doesn't mean what you think it does.


----------



## Abbylynn

Jare said:


> She logged on today. Leaving apparently doesn't mean what you think it does.



I still like to read my threads and other threads on here besides my own.  There is still good information on DF. I have "Left The Forum" in the sense that I am not going to debate anything else on my decisions.


----------



## sassafras

Kayota said:


> No one said that they agreed with the decision itself?


Well no one said they think she's a bad person, either, and that's getting flung around.


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn said:


> I still like to read my threads and other threads on here besides my own.  There is still good information on DF. I have "Left The Forum" in the sense that I am not going to debate anything else on my decisions.



Bump ................................................


----------



## Crantastic

That's not leaving the forum at all, then.


----------



## Jare

Abbylynn said:


> I still like to read my threads and other threads on here besides my own.  There is still good information on DF. I have "Left The Forum" in the sense that I am not going to debate anything else on my decisions.


Exactly. So you did zero leaving.


----------



## aiw

Jare said:


> Exactly. So you did zero leaving.


Nor would I (or anyone else here) want her to, I think. I really, really disagree with her choices about this pup but I actually think she's handled the conversation about it pretty maturely. A lot of people would get angry and leave in a huff, she's just stated her position and stayed out of further discussion.

I still think the position itself is an exceptionally bad one. But no need to goad her about how she's handled it, IMO.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Kayota said:


> No one said that they agreed with the decision itself?


No I never said I agreed with her decision ... I disagreed with how she was treated. I don't think anyone is debating the fact that she made a bad decision ... I took issue with the way she was treated because of it, I think people could have been a little more cordial and tasteful in their constructive criticism.


----------



## sassafras

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Jare

aiw said:


> Nor would I (or anyone else here) want her to, I think. I really, really disagree with her choices about this pup but I actually think she's handled the conversation about it pretty maturely. A lot of people would get angry and leave in a huff, she's just stated her position and stayed out of further discussion.
> 
> I still think the position itself is an exceptionally bad one. But no need to goad her about how she's handled it, IMO.


Oh I never said she needed to leave nor that I WANTED her to leave, but saying you've left when you haven't certainly doesn't make sense.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

No one knows how a puppy will turn out ... They could be a great SD/ESA, Josefjna was from a shelter and while I never intended her to be a SD, it "worked out" that if I qualify to get one, chances are she will make a good candidate for one. 

No one knows what this puppy will turn out to be, that's why puppies are such a crap shoot. Josefina was likely bred from the same quality stock as this puppy was, and while that makes her crap as a working dog (she is terrified of livestock!) it does make her more suitable as a SD.


----------



## Kayota

sassafras said:


> Welcome to the internet.


No need, I've been here most of my life


----------



## Abbylynn

Jare said:


> Oh I never said she needed to leave nor that I WANTED her to leave, but saying you've left when you haven't certainly doesn't make sense.


"In the sense of" is an old saying that means not "literally" ... but in the way of seeing, hearing, speaking ....


----------



## Jare

Believe me, I know what it means.


You haven't left "in the sense" of...anything? You're still posting, still logging on, clearly still commenting on this thread. All you've done is stopped talking about your new puppy, and that isn't anywhere near to "leaving".


----------



## Crantastic

Kayota said:


> I always thought harassing members until they leave the forum was against the rules, but what do I know?


This was an obvious attempt to shame people for "harassing" you and causing you to leave the forum. You have not left. Refusing to talk about your new puppy is not leaving in any sense of the word. It's... refusing to talk about your new puppy. I also don't understand why you're deliberately bumping this thread (with a post that says nothing but "bump" seven minutes after the thread was last posted on, no less) if you (and Kayota) are so unhappy with people sharing their opinions. You're just making it more visible.


----------



## CptJack

"shaming" is not what you think it is.

Of you're feeling too ashamed to be comfortable here because people disagreed with you while wishing you well...

Well, it's not the result of anything or anyone external to you. 

Do with that as you will.


----------



## Kayota

Crantastic said:


> This was an obvious attempt to shame people for "harassing" you and causing you to leave the forum. You have not left. Refusing to talk about your new puppy is not leaving in any sense of the word. It's... refusing to talk about your new puppy. I also don't understand why you're deliberately bumping this thread (with a post that says nothing but "bump" seven minutes after the thread was last posted on, no less) if you (and Kayota) are so unhappy with people sharing their opinions. You're just making it more visible.


where the heck is a post that says "bump"? am I missing something? And I really don't care if people share their opinions... It's the manner in which they do it that counts.


----------



## Crantastic

Post 138. Last page. She quoted herself and bumped the thread seven minutes after her last post on it.

Also, you DO seem to care if we share our opinions.



Kayota said:


> holy crap you guys. just. wow. can we lay off a little bit? abbylyn has already heard all of this! you guys are frankly being pretty freaking awful right now. she is an adult and she knows how to make a decision. she is much older than most of us here of the forum and i think a little respect is warranted. good freaking lord.


If this _wasn't_ telling us all to stop talking about this ("she knows how to make a decision"), then what was the point of it? Not to mention all of your posts about how you're so over this and how the thread should be locked.


----------



## Abbylynn

A calm, loves to cuddle, mellow puppy Reese ... loves to lay on my feet!





Reese has learned to sit in one lesson ....... I am quite a smart boy! I also beg on my butt for a treat.  I also eat very nicely and do not gulp my food down. I learned to love my crate in 3 days.




I am not so sure about how the leash thing works yet ......









I love to sleep by my Mom's feet or be any and everywhere she is .... like when she is on the computer.



It was a long long day ........... and there is so so much to learn .........


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Just remember they will learn anything at this age, 8wks-4-6mos is what I like to call the honeymoon period where you are the best person EVER and everything is AWESOME! It's when they become teenagers that you will start to see how they "really" might be and if they will be "cut out" for SD work or anything else. 

It didn't even cross my mind that Josefina would make a good SD or ESA, in fact using her as one never crossed my mind at the time ... But she turned out so well that I couldn't have picked "better" on my own if I had tried lol, what I am trying to say is sometimes ... Things fall into your lap. 

I would have rescued an adult dog or if you were dead set on a breeder, I would have gotten a young adult or older puppy, that way you could have seen kind of what their personality would have been. But as they say ... Hein sight is 20/20.


----------



## Crantastic

Yeah, 8 weeks is still a baby stage, where pups like to stick close to you for comfort and safety. I'm not surprised that Reese is mellow and cuddly now. I hope he continues to be, but keep in mind that dogs change a lot as they grow.


----------



## RabbleFox

He certainly is cute. 

Defiantly work on those leash manners everyday! Big dog who pulls is the worst thing in the whole world. Do you have a SD trainer lined up to help you?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Yep, had a really young labradoodle in daycare, he must have been 3-4 months old, sweetest little puppy, mellow, played so well. Then he turned 10 months and he's a total nightmare, antagonistic snappy little monster who is also developing major barrier issues - like the other 4 doodles we have who are young adults and two seniors.. You won't know how he really is until he's out of the baby stage.


----------



## CptJack

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Yep, had a really young labradoodle in daycare, he must have been 3-4 months old, sweetest little puppy, mellow, played so well. Then he turned 10 months and he's a total nightmare, antagonistic snappy little monster who is also developing major barrier issues - like the other 4 doodles we have who are young adults and two seniors.. You won't know how he really is until he's out of the baby stage.


Which is why everyone advised YOUNG ADULT.

He's adorable. Good luck.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Mod note: disagreeing with Abbylynn over her choice and explaining why is neither rude or offensive, but opening betting pools on how long she'll keep the pup ARE. The offending posts have been deleted, and this is an official warning.


----------



## luv mi pets

Very cute puppy. I like the party color your dog has. Most doodles that I have seen are either the cream/golden or black.


----------



## Kayota

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Yep, had a really young labradoodle in daycare, he must have been 3-4 months old, sweetest little puppy, mellow, played so well. Then he turned 10 months and he's a total nightmare, antagonistic snappy little monster who is also developing major barrier issues - like the other 4 doodles we have who are young adults and two seniors.. You won't know how he really is until he's out of the baby stage.


Eh, every dog is an individual 

He's so damn cute, good luck with him.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

It is individual,, people do get too comfortable when a puppy is a puppy,,,,, My thoughts when I hear people talk about teen age stage being such a shock all of a sudden.. I think the foundation at puppy hood was never followed through to have set skills that were reliable as the puppy grew out of puppy hood.


----------



## So Cavalier

He is really a cutie. Are his eyes really blue or is that just the photo? Anyway, the one and only labradoodle that I have met was an absolute gem! Well behaved and well trained. We spent many classes together in Rally/Obedience. She was one of the stars of the class. I wish you only the best with your puppy. Smack dab in the middle of "teenage years" with my fluffy white boy. Lived through it with my other dogs and my kids too. We will come out the other end in one piece. I am sure "Abbylynn"'s been through it before and knows what to expect. Best wishes!


----------



## Abbylynn

I am giving it all I have ... and I know the teenage stage can be heck on earth! Been there many times! ........... I will be there again. Let's just hope all I am instilling in him now will somehow stick. His little brain is a sponge right now.  

I can remember how awful Abbylynn was. Lol! I still have that wonderful training schedule that Oldhoundog gave me. It worked miracles on her.When she was a teenager she used to fly as fast as she could and bear all her teeth and try and knock me down in the yard ... all. the. time. Now she is just the greatest dog. It is a shame her knee is messed up. 

I now have three people who train SD's helping me out. Thanks for the luck ................... 

Plus you have to remember that I am retired and can spend countless hours with him.


EDIT: Reese's eyes are green cocoa colored like both of his parents. Both of his parents that I met were very mellow. Let's hope he inherited their disposition.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

He's very cute. I like his colours 

I hope he turns out the way you want him to.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Yes he is very cute  I wish you all the best.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Just curious as I know lighting and cameras change the color. Is he black and white or brown and white?


----------



## Kayota

Kyllobernese said:


> Just curious as I know lighting and cameras change the color. Is he black and white or brown and white?


He is brown and white. He's appeared definitively chocolate in other pics and green eyes are generally associated with the color.


----------



## Abbylynn

Kyllobernese said:


> Just curious as I know lighting and cameras change the color. Is he black and white or brown and white?


Yes ... He is dark Chocolate and white with green cocoa colored eyes. Both his parents were Chocolate ... his Sire being a Parti Chocolate SP .... his Dam was solid Chocolate.


----------



## Abbylynn

Kayota said:


> He is brown and white. He's appeared definitively chocolate in other pics and green eyes are generally associated with the color.


You are correct. His eyes actually make him look a bit spooky! His parents looked spooky with their eye being lighter than their coats too.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Pics of the parents please!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I love the pic of Leah Lu showing Reese where the good stuff is!!!! 



Abbylynn said:


> A calm, loves to cuddle, mellow puppy Reese ... loves to lay on my feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reese has learned to sit in one lesson ....... I am quite a smart boy! I also beg on my butt for a treat.  I also eat very nicely and do not gulp my food down. I learned to love my crate in 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so sure about how the leash thing works yet ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to sleep by my Mom's feet or be any and everywhere she is .... like when she is on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long long day ........... and there is so so much to learn .........


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I don't see what the problem is as long as she has the resources and the time (which she does) to devote to this puppy. 

And you never know, he may have an easy teen stage, of course I deal in ACDs so a doodle's teen stage would seem like a cake walk to me LMBO


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Pics of the parents please!


I will see what I can do. I am still in contact with Reese's breeders. I can call them at any given time about anything ...

I do not personally have any photos of them.


----------



## Abbylynn

Photos today of the sun shining in Reese's face ... you can really see the eye color. Spooky eyes ........


----------



## Damon'sMom

He's very handsome.


----------



## upendi'smommy

His eyes will more than likely gradually change to amber.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I don't think his eyes are spooky ... I think they are unique and pretty. I hope this isn't prudent to inquire but does the breeder have a website? I am interested to see his mom and dad  

There is a paint race horse that has a wide blaze (not a complete white face which is what usually accompanies blue eyes) he is colored like Reese ... Lol he scares a lot of the horses. I like animals with eye catching colors and patterns ... I mean I own ACDs


----------



## RoughCollie

Reese is adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I don't think his eyes are spooky ... I think they are unique and pretty. I hope this isn't prudent to inquire but does the breeder have a website? I am interested to see his mom and dad
> 
> There is a paint race horse that has a wide blaze (not a complete white face which is what usually accompanies blue eyes) he is colored like Reese ... Lol he scares a lot of the horses. I like animals with eye catching colors and patterns ... I mean I own ACDs


They don't have an actual website with the parents photos. I emailed them today to see if they could get me a couple of photos. They have a 26 acre farm and it is hard to get ahold of them during the day.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> Reese is adorable!


Thank you.


----------



## Abbylynn

Doing great on bite inhibition. We learned the word "No" ... as it can be done in the proper manner. "Sit" is awesome .. for anything I ask. Recall is still good. Added some whistle for recall as well. Follows me everywhere. Tried to break down the hallway gate to get to me. :/ Destructive little/big guy. Lol! 

Potty training is still being worked on ... he was 8 weeks old Wednesday February 5th. It has been rough with that due to the extreme arctic weather. I took him out a couple times and he was shivering so badly I gave up on it. I put newspaper down in the attached garage where it is a bit warmer.

He has slept through the night since the third day home. Crate training is great. He likes his crate.

Second set of vaccinations on this coming Monday and we will be good to go for some intense socialization ... off the ground though.

Did the rules of 7. Have another sheet of instructions to begin working on as well ....... slowly.

Have a groomer lined up so we can get him in to get used to grooming. A fantastic groomer from Wisconsin I know called in Ohio and found me a great groomer near here and gave the proper groom style and comb numbers for how I want to keep him. So generous of a person! 

I purchased all the necessary grooming tool to keep him tidy between real grooms. I am still undecided if I want to do his grooming myself or not.

He is growing like a weed. He is getting taller and his feet are getting huge!

He now barks instead of puppy whining.


----------



## Kayota

His feet are the same size as Abbylynn's.. He's going to be one big dog!


----------



## Damon'sMom

He is beautiful. How big (weight wise) were his parents? And out of curiosity what style do you want to keep his fur looking like?


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> He is beautiful. How big (weight wise) were his parents? And out of curiosity what style do you want to keep his fur looking like?


Thank you.  

His Sire was 70 pounds ... and very tall. His Dam was larger than his Sire. I didn't ask her weight. I Did his Sire because he was soooo tall! Reese was not the largest puppy in the litter either. He was one of the medium sized ones.

I want to keep him close to this all the time ........ Of course it will depend on how his adult coat comes in. 





https://www.google.com/search?q=lab...=0;labradoodle face haircuts&imgdii=_&imgrc=_


EDIT: We started on "Touch" this afternoon ....  He learns fast! He was touching his food bin for a piece of dog food on command. I rotated "sit" and "Touch" ... and he did well ... did not get confused.


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese went to the Vet this morning for his second round of puppy vaccinations. dhlpp. He is 11.7 pounds at almost 9 weeks old now. Vet say he is a perfect weight ... he should be tall and lean. I asked about vWD .... and the Vet seems to think it is not necessary to test for that just yet unless we see any signs. 

Reese was a perfect little boy for the Vet. He had a clean bill of health today. Everything looked and sounded good.

They kept remarking about how big his feet were. I had to laugh ............


----------



## Abbylynn

I trimmed the hair out of Reese's eyes for the first time today. I also cleaned out the hair in and around his ear canals. He did great for me. I ordered an actual groomers arm for my table ... finally after 7 years. Lol!





Growing like a weed. His head now touches the top of the large crate when he stands on his back legs.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

You have one cute dog Abbylynn!! I want to go through the computer screen and just pet him!


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> You have one cute dog Abbylynn!! I want to go through the computer screen and just pet him!


Thank you!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

You did a great job on his grooming. He is so sweet looking!!! Can't believe how much he's grown!!!



Abbylynn said:


> I trimmed the hair out of Reese's eyes for the first time today. I also cleaned out the hair in and around his ear canals. He did great for me. I ordered an actual groomers arm for my table ... finally after 7 years. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing like a weed. His head now touches the top of the large crate when he stands on his back legs.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> You did a great job on his grooming. He is so sweet looking!!! Can't believe how much he's grown!!!


 Yep ... he is now 9 weeks old. Every day I swear he has gained height. Lol! He is now even in height with Eddee on all fours. The hair on the top of his head goes through the top of his crate if he stands up. The crate is a large one ... 36 inch one I believe .... that I had for Abbylynn. Lol!

He still has to follow me everywhere. He is such a good puppy that if I leave the room while he is eating ... he stops eating and follows me. Then once I go back to where his food bowl is ... he will finish. Odd .... but I like it. 

He also tries to break down the gate to get to me if I go to the bathroom. We have that gate at the hallway entrance to keep the dogs off of the new wooden hallway. Abbylynn is skittish about it and has fallen down ... even with non - skid rugs. :/ 

I can just see him jumping over that gate when he gets older .... like Cookie did. I do miss Cookie. 

His recall is super good right now.

The only thing I am totally not happy with right now is the sub zero weather. It is putting a damper on my potty training.  I did not want to use the garage and newspaper ... but really had no choice. Too cold for man nor beast! It is alright though ... we will be into spring soon ... and maybe the arctic will go back where it belongs.

Reese wants something on the counter ... and he is allowed ... since he needs to be able to fetch me things no matter where I put them. 



Reese eating out of a Kong food dispenser ....



Abbylynn has the heart of a Saint!  ........


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Reese wants something on the counter ... and he is allowed ... since he needs to be able to fetch me things no matter where I put them.
^Oh you know your other dogs are going to be totally jealous about that one!  How big do you predict he'll get Abbylynn?


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Reese wants something on the counter ... and he is allowed ... since he needs to be able to fetch me things no matter where I put them.
> ^Oh you know your other dogs are going to be totally jealous about that one!  How big do you predict he'll get Abbylynn?


Well ..... Reese's Dad was 70 pounds and very tall. His Mother was larger than his Dad .... so .... pretty big! Lol! Hopefully big enough to help me balance providing his hips are good after he is grown. In fact I am not neutering him .... I have had male dogs my entire life and left them intact. Never had any run away looking for a girl. Plus I want his bones to grow properly.


----------



## Crantastic

It's cute that he likes to be around you so much, but make sure that you work to prevent separation anxiety -- you want him to be fine eating without you in the room, or to wait behind a gate without trying to break through it to get to you.


----------



## Abbylynn

Crantastic said:


> It's cute that he likes to be around you so much, but make sure that you work to prevent separation anxiety -- you want him to be fine eating without you in the room, or to wait behind a gate without trying to break through it to get to you.


Thank you.  We will definitely work on this.


----------



## starrysim

He's just adorable, I can't wait to see him grow. He's the same weight as Luna now. lol


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> He's just adorable, I can't wait to see him grow. He's the same weight as Luna now. lol


Thank you.  He is growing quickly ... this is from this morning ....






Lol! He does not much care where or what he climbs over ....


----------



## Abbylynn

The training is still going well ... but it seems the Lab traits are beginning to surface. I think it is great ... but we must keep the swimming for outside and not on the kitchen floor by bathing in the water bowl. Lol! I cannot help but laugh ... after all he is just a baby.

He is in the dog house for the flood ...... and too cute to be angry at really


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Abbylynn said:


> The training is still going well ... but it seems the Lab traits are beginning to surface. I think it is great ... but we must keep the swimming for outside and not on the kitchen floor by bathing in the water bowl. Lol! I cannot help but laugh ... after all he is just a baby.
> 
> He is in the dog house for the flood ...... and too cute to be angry at really


He's adorable, & growing up so fast!


----------



## RoughCollie

Aidan spent the first two years of his life playing in his water bowl. I used to keep a beach towel or a thick bath sheet under it, with a spare one nearby to mop up the rest of the flood.

He outgrew it, except in particularly playful moments. He still loves playing in water, though.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> Aidan spent the first two years of his life playing in his water bowl. I used to keep a beach towel or a thick bath sheet under it, with a spare one nearby to mop up the rest of the flood.
> 
> He outgrew it, except in particularly playful moments. He still loves playing in water, though.


Yes ... I need a better rug than what I have down. Reese puts his front paws in it and digs and splashes ... then he puts his back feet in it too! LOl! I hope this means he will like swimming! I would be thrilled if he does!


----------



## Kayota

I don't know if you know this but Spoos are also a retriever... meaning that chances are very good he will enjoy swimming


----------



## Abbylynn

Kayota said:


> I don't know if you know this but Spoos are also a retriever... meaning that chances are very good he will enjoy swimming



Yep! Knew that!  That is where the Spoo got the crazy groom with the puff balls ... for a lack of the proper term for that cut. Lol! They thought that by cutting their hair that way they would have better buoyancy in the water when they were retrieving. Lol! 

I cannot stand those show grooms.

Speaking of crazy ....... LOL!


----------



## Abbylynn

Whoo Hoo! It is a good start! 

Reese has performed "Down" now ... still working on it ... but he did it on his own when asked.

Recall is still great. "Sit" is still 100%. In fact the smart little fellow offered me a free "Sit" a few times now when he wanted something. Once he did a "Sit" in front of the food bin and "Touched" it. He "did a "Sit" on his own in front of the kitchen sink to have the water bowl refilled. He knows "Touch" well. He has also started to "Treat Trade" his toys .... all in our retrieving practice. All of these things without me asking. 

Progress .... I love it! I love the intelligence of the Poodle/Lab mix ........ and the retrieving from both. To me it is the best of both worlds ... but that is my thing. 

Good "Down" Reese!


----------



## BubbaMoose

That's awesome. Glad things are going so well for you two! How are his brother and sisters doing? 

I want a baby puppy so bad, and looking at pictures of sweet Reese sure isn't helping. We're in the process of transitioning Moose from his crate to the dog proofed room. When that's done with, we'll have a crate open... Hehe!


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> That's awesome. Glad things are going so well for you two! How are his brother and sisters doing?
> 
> I want a baby puppy so bad, and looking at pictures of sweet Reese sure isn't helping. We're in the process of transitioning Moose from his crate to the dog proofed room. When that's done with, we'll have a crate open... Hehe!


Hehehe! .... Puppies take so much work .. but are just so worth it .. to me anyways.  His Brothers and Sisters are all gone now ... off to new homes ... some in different States too. 

I really enjoy that I am training Reese with many distractions. The other dogs get into the middle of the training sessions ... and he is not even bothered by it. He keeps his focus on what we are doing. That is a huge huge plus IMO. 

Good luck transitioning Moose.  That is always the scary part for me .... I cringe even though I know I have made everything as proofed as I can. I do the trick of leaving for a few minutes at a time ... and then gradually increasing the time .... but dog's will be dog's.


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Happy things are going well Abbylynn you deserve it and Reese looks like such a nice dog.Good luck!!!!


----------



## BubbaMoose

I was actually referring to Eddee, Leah Lu and Abbylynn when I asked about his brother and sisters, LOL! But good to hear the pups are in their homes now. 

Being able to train with distractions is great, it's even better that Reese seems to not be phased by them yet. I didn't train Moose with distractions as early as I probably should have, and when I try to do it now it can become annoying. I have a feeling we may have been better off doing so when was smaller. He's so big and sometimes he'll pull in pet stores, etc, and it's one of those things that needs to be worked on but is no fun doing so!

Thanks for the luck on transitioning. Moose has made some extremely questionable decisions on what to consume and how to act when left on his own in the past, if ya know what I mean!  So, we are taking things verrry slowly.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks all! 

Reese and I took our very first real walk today. It was almost 50 degrees with tons of snow still on the ground. We had a blast!!! Reese jumps in and out of the snow banks and slides down them on his belly! LOl! He also did great on recall. Such a good good puppy so far. I am very pleased I picked him in particular. 

He is a land shark though ... but we are still working on it with improvement. We are just redirecting him to toys to bring to me ... working on his retrieval instincts.

Then we came home and he had a bath ... even though they do not use chemicals or salt on the roads here ......

He looks proud and happy about our bonding excursion .......


0219141318 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Here is what we got to play in from yesterday's snow ....  ( I will have this documented for his first winter)







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

I must enter this date of 2/20/2014

Reese has jumped up onto the couch himself for the very first time ... at 10 weeks and one day old.  He also climbed up my step stool in the kitchen ... probably fronm watching Eddee do it! Lol! I was not quick enough to photograph the stool ... but I did get the couch photo .........

Even Leah Lu looked surprised. Lol! .......


----------



## Abbylynn

Sunny day with snow mounds and mud puddles ... Reese and I had a nice romp in the mud puddles ... I did have on white pants .... did! Lol! But it was so much fun ... who cares how muddy we got. He knows his "Sit" and "Down" so well ... he listened no matter where we were on our outing .... on the wet ground and all. He loves the mud puddles and to splash! Yay!

He just has to learn to sit still for just one moment to take a photo of him ........ and he still is teething and loves to bite my slippers or carry them around in is mouth.



Chewing on his tie - up in the kitchen ....



Please sit still ... You are blurry!!! 



Getting tall! ... and still doing well on his lessons.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Damon'sMom

So handsome! How much do you think he weighs now?


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> So handsome! How much do you think he weighs now?


Thanks! Lol! I have no clue ... I will have to weigh him tomorrow. I just put him to bed.


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> So handsome! How much do you think he weighs now?


In answer to your question he weighs 15.8 pounds right now at 10.5 weeks old and is very lean. I weighed him this morning before he was full of food.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Abbylynn said:


> In answer to your question he weighs 15.8 pounds right now at 10.5 weeks old and is very lean. I weighed him this morning before he was full of food.


Aw he is getting big! He is just gorgeous!  I love looking at his photos.


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> Aw he is getting big! He is just gorgeous!  I love looking at his photos.


Thank you Damon'sMom. 

Luna and Jasper are both gorgeous!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Wow every time I come to this thread Reese has gotten bigger; he's growing like a weed! I like the picture of him where he's looking into the camera as he's biting his tie like, "Shoot, Mom caught me."


----------



## Damon'sMom

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you Damon'sMom.
> 
> Luna and Jasper are both gorgeous!


Thank you. They sure do grow up fast.


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Wow every time I come to this thread Reese has gotten bigger; he's growing like a weed! I like the picture of him where he's looking into the camera as he's biting his tie like, "Shoot, Mom caught me."


Thank you.  

Here is just how much he has grown in three weeks. He was 16.4 pounds this morning.

The first time Dad held him the night we brought him home ........



This morning three weeks later ... Lol! .....



Lol! The size of his feet is phenomenal! Just one pad is the size of my thumb. I have large hands too! Lol!  I should have named him "Big Foot" .......


----------



## Abbylynn

I holler "Come Reese!" ... and away he goes! Run Reese Run! LOl!


----------



## Abbylynn

Just had to play around with Reese's photos today. 

He is doing great with his bite inhibition. His mouth is getting softer. He has the mouthiness of a Lab and the smarts of the Poodle. 





Don't know which one I like the most.

We have a ritual every night before bed now. We go outside .. weather permitting and do some running to wind down. I only allow him to run at his own speed. I do not run with him. I bought him a 50 foot training lead. He sure does love the snow. If there is snow on the ground and bare grass ... he goes to the snow and starts to play in it!


----------



## Abbylynn

Since Reese is getting larger and I take oodles of steroids I must protect my arms form his rough play ... or even just an accidental scratch during play or training. So I have purchased some Kevlar cut resistant gloves made by Dupont.  I learned my lesson with the last exuberant puppy Benny! Lol!

Reese is still doing great! I am now teaching him to bark on command. He sits and tilts his head and looks at me like I am weird. Lol! But we just started today ... so ...............

The frigid single digit weather here is really putting a damper on my potty training. Poor Reese and the others really shiver out there in the single digits and the below zero wind chills.

Reese was looking at me so bored the other night. We could not go outside and do our run around play time. It was only 4 degrees without the wind chill. I took a photo of him .... poor guy.

"What do you mean we cannot go outside and play?!" ........


----------



## jade5280

He is so cute! I love his curls.


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> He is so cute! I love his curls.


Thank you! 

We have graduated enough that I purchased a simple clip tag for starters on our training walks.


----------



## Abbylynn

I found the cutest washable face mask to wear on our outings when the germs, dust, pollen, cold, etc are in the air ..... Reminded me of Reese ... Brown and white puppy dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese is doing well with distractions in the house. He is learning to lay at my feet quietly and keep focus on me. He did a good job this morning as he was lying at my feet next to someone eating breakfast and the other dogs running around and playing and barking. Good Boy Reese!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

So handsome. He is getting so big. Have you thought about getting those Soft claws/ paws put on him? I have seen them do wonders for owners. I know of around 50 different dogs that wear them and their owners can't be more happy. There is a lady that brings her standard poodle in every 2-4 months to get them replaced and she says that when he jumps on her it no longer brakes her skin. She too is on lots of steroids for her health. Just tossing that out there.


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> So handsome. He is getting so big. Have you thought about getting those Soft claws/ paws put on him? I have seen them do wonders for owners. I know of around 50 different dogs that wear them and their owners can't be more happy. There is a lady that brings her standard poodle in every 2-4 months to get them replaced and she says that when he jumps on her it no longer brakes her skin. She too is on lots of steroids for her health. Just tossing that out there.


This is super interesting! Thanks!  Where do I get such a thing? The groomers?


----------



## Damon'sMom

Abbylynn said:


> This is super interesting! Thanks!  Where do I get such a thing? The groomers?


I believe you can order them from there website here. They also have a sizing chart that goes by weight. Some vets sell them as well and will apply them for you. And some groomers will do this as well. I know at my clinic you can bring in a pack and our groomer or one of the drs will apply them for you. You can always just buy them online and then do it at home too.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you Damon's Mom! 

Happy 12 weeks Reese!  He is getting so tall! He goes for his other round of vaccinations tomorrow morning ... cannot wait to see his progress.








We have learned the new command "UP" without fail ... and he is proving to be fearless! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

We went to the Vet this morning for round three of the dhlpp and a rabies vaccination. Reese behaved beautifully. He listened to all commands ... liked the people ... other dogs ... and the Vet.

Then we went to TSC and went in to the store for a treat and his puppy food. He once again listened to all commands and sat nicely beside me and kept all 4 on the floor as people admired and pet him. His tail was wagging 100 miles an hour too!  I am very pleased with Reese. He is proving to be bullet proof. He was not afraid of anyone or anything in the store. Nor was he afraid of the huge crash and bang of the gate he knocked down at home either! LOl! 

We have a long ways to go ... but his socialization has been great. I do not think he has a mean bone in his body. But yet he is not ready to just randomly buddy up to anyone he see's. This is good .. I think. I will have to ask my SD Trainer.

He now has these commands down and offers them to me on his own when he wants something also .... sit, down, come, back, up, touch, go around, leave it, off, .... working on retrieving and "Bring"

He also does well on his leash even though we have not officially began heeling.

All in all I was very proud of him today. He is just now 12 weeks old and doing well.

He now weights 18.6 pounds and is still lean and tall. Vet says he is at a great weight. 

I just wish I could get Leah Lu to get skinny. :/


----------



## Abbylynn

My not so little man Reese now does a "Sit" straight up from a "down" .... And we are working on retrieving things from the table using the command "Touch" ... and then will change the word to an item word eventually.

This is Reese practicing "Touch" at the kitchen table. The kitchen table is 30 inches tall ... that gives you an idea of how tall my little guy really is on his back legs. Lol! He will be 13 weeks old two days from now.


0310141042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0310141041a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0310141038 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And ... Just Reese being Reese. 


0310141034 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


EDIT: I almost forgot to add this link to a new horizon in copd and emphysema! There is Hope! ......... I hope I am a part of the new medications in a few years.  Then Reese can just sit back and relax ..... instead of being a working tool ... just a piece of machinery ...............

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-384152/Drug-make-damaged-lungs-regrow.html


----------



## RoughCollie

I hope that the new drug is effective and is available soon.

You were joking when you referred to Reese as "being a working tool ... just a piece of machinery ...............", right?

Love the photos -- he is such a cute dog!


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> I hope that the new drug is effective and is available soon.
> 
> You were joking when you referred to Reese as "being a working tool ... just a piece of machinery ...............", right?
> 
> Love the photos -- he is such a cute dog!


Thank you! 

I hope the new drug is the miracle all copd sufferer's are wishing for. It is heck not being able to breathe. It just effects so many every day things in your life. That is why I hope people who smoke ..STOP! This is no picnic.

I was kidding about the tools and the machinery ... but it seems many people look at their dogs that way and they become overworked and underpaid. SD dog or not .... they are still my precious babies.


----------



## Abbylynn

Beautiful today! Time to go outside and play in the sunshine! It is almost 60 degrees! 

On the deck for the first time and Reese is loving it! .....



Dad sneaking pieces of his lunch ... Notice how nicely Reese is sitting for a treat. Good Boy Reese!



Reese and I outside in the back of the garage ....... in the mud hole of a yard. Lol!





Dad with Reese .....


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese was 13 weeks old yesterday. He weighs 21.2 pounds this morning. He is getting spooky looking with those eyes. They are so human-like!

We just got back from a long walk ... but he was a complete mud mess. Just cleaned him up and he is now worn out and napping! LOl! 

Today ... before the walk .............



0314141318 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Ooooh! A new room to explore! 





We learned how to give a high five two days ago.  Such a smart Reese he is! 



And here is where we live at the lake ... this is our stomping grounds when we are not in the woods on the paths ..... I can hardly wait for spring!


----------



## RoughCollie

You live in a lovely place. I bet Reese will love the water!

Aidan got muddy again yesterday when we explored the woods -- the ground was covered with leaves, but the banks of the stream were muddy. I didn't let him go in, and since I've already fallen into that ice-cold stream (5 years ago in July), I made sure we practiced our "wait" (pause), "stop", and "go" commands so Aidan didn't pull me into the water in his excitement. The creek is at the bottom of a steep hill.

We came in, and I found a miniscule, unattached tick on Aidan. Already! I guess that's the downside of watching 14 deer emerge single-file from the woods in search of food in the evening. 

Does mud cling to Reese's hair? Aidan is getting tired of having his legs and belly washed, but the mud doesn't dry and fall out quickly like it did on my Collie. I put straw down in the muddy places in his fenced area last week. He runs and jumps up and down in the mud when he barks at the cat who visits him, and after a round of that, everything is muddy except his head.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> You live in a lovely place. I bet Reese will love the water!
> 
> Aidan got muddy again yesterday when we explored the woods -- the ground was covered with leaves, but the banks of the stream were muddy. I didn't let him go in, and since I've already fallen into that ice-cold stream (5 years ago in July), I made sure we practiced our "wait" (pause), "stop", and "go" commands so Aidan didn't pull me into the water in his excitement. The creek is at the bottom of a steep hill.
> 
> We came in, and I found a miniscule, unattached tick on Aidan. Already! I guess that's the downside of watching 14 deer emerge single-file from the woods in search of food in the evening.
> 
> Does mud cling to Reese's hair? Aidan is getting tired of having his legs and belly washed, but the mud doesn't dry and fall out quickly like it did on my Collie. I put straw down in the muddy places in his fenced area last week. He runs and jumps up and down in the mud when he barks at the cat who visits him, and after a round of that, everything is muddy except his head.


Yes ... mud and newspaper print. Uuuugh.  It is really muddy this time of year here too. I have to constantly put him in the bathtub and wash his legs, belly, and feet. How he gets it on his belly I will never know .... other than he loves to just plop himself down any old where. Lol! My back yard is a giant mud hole too ......

I am taking Reese down to the actual lake at some of the docks this week. We are going to have a couple nice fishing days. So while Dad is fishing Reese and I are going to explore. I wonder if he will try to jump in and swim? Water is pretty cold yet ..........

No! Not ticks already!  Our woods is just loaded with deer. I have to be sure to keep something on my dogs because of it. But I am going the holistic round this year. I already told the vet I was not using topicals but will give the Heartguard Plus.

Hahahha! I can just see Aidan covered in mud .... believe me I have been there and will again! 

You should see the chocolate color on Reese in the sun. It has a red cast to it. It is absolutely beautiful! It reminds me of chocolate covered cherries for some reason. In the shade he reminds me of chocolate covered marshmallows. Lol!

His coat is so so soft and curly and wavy right now. I am not finding any hair loss. I brush him every day as his coat is changing. This way he will not be a nightmare for his first groomer. I want to wait until he has his last set of vaccinations before I take him to a groomer ... and some require that anyways.

He still plays in the water bowl ... but I am not saying much ... I want him to swim.  He is beginning to get used to the bath tub and just lays down in it while I am rinsing him off ... and he drinks out of the faucet while it is running and then out of my rinse cup. He is comical.

Here is one more photo and maybe you can see the reddish chocolate in his coat .... Have a great day! 




I am adding a few more photos from today ... 3/16/14 ........ You know it is almost 2 years since my little Leeo died. It will be 2 years this coming Wednesday 3/19/14 .................. I sure do miss him.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Wow he's growing every time I see him! And into such a cutie too! You take such good pictures of all your dogs.


----------



## RoughCollie

Reese is so pretty, and he's getting so big! Lovely dog.

Aidan plays in water bowls, too -- at other people's houses! I have no clue why he's stopped playing in his own, but I like not having to clean up lakes of water -- bad enough he drips water from his beard all over the floor.

Oh, and wait until summer mornings when dew is on the grass. Aidan's feet turn green! It wears off, so I don't have to worry about permanent grass stains or washing his feet.

I still miss my Collie, Teddy, too. It's been 3 years. So far, I've been offered two Collies from a reputable breeder who is a friend of mine, but I think if I get a second dog, another Wheaten would be a better plan. Aidan is around collies quite a bit, and they aren't nearly playful enough for him. Two totally different breeds in every way.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> Reese is so pretty, and he's getting so big! Lovely dog.
> 
> Aidan plays in water bowls, too -- at other people's houses! I have no clue why he's stopped playing in his own, but I like not having to clean up lakes of water -- bad enough he drips water from his beard all over the floor. I am thinking of having him cut like a Poodle in the face when he is done growing.  Long hair ears, top knot, shaved face, short body hair, shaved feet and long hair on his tail.
> 
> Oh, and wait until summer mornings when dew is on the grass. Aidan's feet turn green! It wears off, so I don't have to worry about permanent grass stains or washing his feet.
> 
> I still miss my Collie, Teddy, too. It's been 3 years. So far, I've been offered two Collies from a reputable breeder who is a friend of mine, but I think if I get a second dog, another Wheaten would be a better plan. Aidan is around collies quite a bit, and they aren't nearly playful enough for him. Two totally different breeds in every way.


Thank you. 

Yes .... the beard! Water everywhere! I thought Leah Lu was bad. Lol! Nothing near the slob Reese is! Lol! 

I miss my Collies too. No matter what anyone says I still think they are the best ........ I thought about another Collie when I was researching different breeds ... and as much as I have always wanted another one ... it just doesn't fit my lifestyle anymore. But they will always be #1 in my books.  My RC's are all gone now. It has been over 40 years now since I had them. I still miss them when I see another person's RC. They bring back such fond memories for me. 

Lol! I have an original print from a magazine of Lassie and Timmy framed and hanging on my bedroom wall. ..... If that does not speak for itself. Lol!

I am so sorry for the loss of your RC Teddy. It will be 2 years for my little Leeo on Wednesday ..... I still miss that boy so so much. If he had not died I could have used him for my tasking dog. I just know it! He was so so smart. There is not another dog of mine that can hold a candle to him .......none.

EDIT: In regards to the water dripping ... I am seriously thinking of having Reese's face shaved like a poodle, top knot, long hair on his ears, short body hair, long hair on his tail, and shaved feet .... and maybe some of those toe nail protectors put on him .....


----------



## Abbylynn

Roberts said:


> He is adorable you must be so proud


Thank you.  I am definitely proud of his ability to learn and his temperament seems to be just what I was hoping for .... so far. He is just a wee thing yet. Time will tell.


He has begun to tell me he needs to go potty in the mornings with two short barks from his crate to wake me up. This is a good step for sure! This is a break through for us. He is a super water drinker. I have never seen a puppy have to go potty so often in large amounts in my life! .... I spoke to my Vet about it as I was concerned .... My Vet says it is normal unless he really goes totally overboard. I was told he should be drinking a quart of water per day for his size.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am 14 weeks old now ..... Waiting for the weather to warm up this week so I can go jump in the lake soon!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Reese looks so handsome! And jump in the lake? So lucky, Luke has yet to go into any body of water yet....I'm hoping that'll change this spring or summer as we walk near some lakes.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Oh water bowl play, lol ... Good thing their water is outside xD


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Oh water bowl play, lol ... Good thing their water is outside xD


Hehehe! 



The bar stool is 38 inches high at the knob. Reese is 14 weeks old now. Lol! Monster puppy!









Every stinking time I think we are going to get to go to the lake and scope out the water ... it does this! I took this photo this morning and it is still snowing! Boooooooo!!!!!! 





The signs on the door are for emergencies ... One of those pet ones for rescue. It tells how many pets are inside the house.


----------



## Abbylynn

Made a card for one of my Sisters today ... Reese modeled!


----------



## Abbylynn

15 weeks old today and having a friendly discussion over who is having the bone! Lol! 





Made a card for one of my Nephews ....




Had a bath and now is a fluff ball! Lol!  ..... AND! ....only drank 1/4 of the tub of water this time. Lol!


----------



## jade5280

He's getting so big!


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> He's getting so big!



 He is a monster puppy! Well behaved ... but a monster! Lol!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Looks like Abbylynn is saying, "This is _my_ bone!" So who won? And wow, Reese is getting bigger!


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Looks like Abbylynn is saying, "This is _my_ bone!" So who won? And wow, Reese is getting bigger!


Hahaha! Abbylynn won ... nicely. She is teaching Reese the good doggie manners he should have. 

Yep ... He is 15 weeks old now and weighed 25.2 pounds this morning. :/


----------



## BubbaMoose

My goodness he is big! And very handsome. 

How big are you expecting him to get? 

Moose was 20lbs at 10 weeks and is about 75lbs at 15 months.


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> My goodness he is big! And very handsome.
> 
> How big are you expecting him to get?
> 
> Moose was 20lbs at 10 weeks and is about 75lbs at 15 months.


Thank you. 

He should only get to be about 70 pounds .... you never know though. LOl! He is such a good puppy. I really mean that.

We went for a long walk a bit ago this morning. It was sooo windy and wet ... and every time I called him back (we are practicing loose leash) he immediately came ... or if I would stop and say "Wait" ... he did. He even sits down on the wet ground if I ask. That is something most of my dogs will not do. Lol! I once got second place in an obedience contest because it had rained and my dog would not completely touch the ground with his butt. Lol! He pretended to be sitiing though! 

Moose is a big boy too!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Wow! What a smart, eager boy. Sounds like you two are doing wonderfully. 

It's so nice to have dogs that are willing and pick up on things quickly, isn't it?

Moose is that way as well and he's just an absolute joy to work with! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> Wow! What a smart, eager boy. Sounds like you two are doing wonderfully.
> 
> It's so nice to have dogs that are willing and pick up on things quickly, isn't it?
> 
> Moose is that way as well and he's just an absolute joy to work with! Enjoy your day.



Thanks! 

It is nice to be able to spend 24/7 with any dog ... they learn so much more so quickly IMHO.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am not waiting around Mom! I will just make my own breakfast! Lol!  3/29/14 .... 15 weeks and 3 days old ... 25.2 pounds.






Come and get me!!!!


----------



## zack

Hi Abbylynn. not been on line for a while and just catching up. Reese is so handsome. what a gorgeous boy. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Hi Abbylynn. not been on line for a while and just catching up. Reese is so handsome. what a gorgeous boy. lol.



Thank you! 

Long time no see ... or should I say "hear" from! Lol! Hope all is well!


----------



## mjfromga

Gorgeous puppy! Nigredo, my puppy was 21 lbs at 16 weeks and at 15 months he is now 81 lbs so the growth rates can seriously differ!


----------



## Abbylynn

mjfromga said:


> Gorgeous puppy! Nigredo, my puppy was 21 lbs at 16 weeks and at 15 months he is now 81 lbs so the growth rates can seriously differ!


Thank you. 

Wow! You have a large puppy!  It is alright if Reese grows bigger than anticipated ... the more to love.


----------



## zack

Been really busy bottle feeding 7 lambs, hard work but great fun. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Kayota

this seems like a really odd place to post that o.o


----------



## BubbaMoose

Kayota said:


> this seems like a really odd place to post that o.o


Why is that odd?


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> Why is that odd?


Kayota ... because I asked how they were doing. 

I would love to see the lambs! I bet they are adorable!

I have been exceptionally well this winter *Knocks On Wood* ... 

I am telling you ... dogs are great for your health!

I took some photo's of Reese this morning ... and I tried to post them ... but there is something wrong with the photo count on here. So I am writing this post over for the second time now! Lol! 

First Eddee wanted to pose in the sunshine this morning ... He is such a special little guy to me.  Probably because we have been through so much together. He is growing up and going to be three this June.





Reese ....






"Do I look sorry enough for waking you up at 4am this morning Mom?" ... Lol!


----------



## zack

Kayota said:


> this seems like a really odd place to post that o.o


 You are right Kayota, posted in wrong thread. SO sorry.


----------



## Abbylynn

I think I will chew the gate latch off ........







Well ..... maybe I won't! .......





What a beautiful day of 55 degrees and the sun is shining after a long long winter!


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese is doing very well. But he is going through his first fear stage. His eyesight is improving ... and he saw my shadow on the trees in the woods this morning ... the sun was super bright! He began to growl ... but still went forward to check it out. Once checked ... he was good to go.

When we were on our walk the other day ... Reese performed all his obedience commands in front of some strangers (neighbors he does not know) while we were talking ... and right in the middle of the road too! I am proud of him!  Also ... no treats! Phased out!

I purchased a real leather and rhinestone collar for Reese. I also purchased a gentle leader for our walks as well as our horse lead I have had for Benny ... and a British style slip lead. I bought the black slip lead (because I am lazy .. Lol!)


While I was at it ... I also bought Leah Lu a pretty rhinestone collar.


----------



## mjfromga

Wonderful. I bought pretty rhinestone collars for my two, as well. Little fear phase is normal in puppies. My Nigredo never really went through it though. Kinda... thought everything was fun and games!



Very dashing, they are. Red on Jade (a female) and blue on Nigredo (a male)


----------



## Abbylynn

mjfromga said:


> Wonderful. I bought pretty rhinestone collars for my two, as well. Little fear phase is normal in puppies. My Nigredo never really went through it though. Kinda... thought everything was fun and games!
> 
> 
> 
> Very dashing, they are. Red on Jade (a female) and blue on Nigredo (a male)



Wow! They look stunning!  Love the collars, the colors, and the dogs!

Hehehe! I have all sorts of bandana's too.

Tomorrow Reese goes for his last puppy series vaccinations. I will know how much he weighs at 16 weeks then.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Nice pictures. I like the one where they're all out together.


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice pictures. I like the one where they're all out together.


Thank you! 

Reese got his final puppy vaccination this morning .... We are ready to Rock N' Roll! Lol! 

Vet say he looks good ... weight is perfect ... he is going to be tall and lanky. He weighs 25.3 pounds at 16 weeks.  ... on an empty stomch too. The last time he barfed all over the car on a full belly. I didn't feed him this time. He did good!


----------



## Whistlejacket

Abbylynn, do you know if Eddee has any Tibetan terrier in him? I saw a purebred one the other day that reminded me A LOT of him. When I saw him I immediately thought of Eddee, the resemblance was striking!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Izze & Josefina were the only dogs I had that, from the time they were small puppies never got car sick. Which is something because even I get a little queasy if I ride in the car too long (if I am not driving).


----------



## Abbylynn

Whistlejacket said:


> Abbylynn, do you know if Eddee has any Tibetan terrier in him? I saw a purebred one the other day that reminded me A LOT of him. When I saw him I immediately thought of Eddee, the resemblance was striking!


I have no clue what Eddee has in him other than some Schnauzer. I got him from the shelter. I sure would be interested if you had some photos!  It would maybe help me figure out why he has such an odd personality! Lol! I love him to pieces though. 

You may have stumbled on to something. I have googled all sorts of dog breeds and mixes to try an figure out what he may be. Wow! I never even thought of a Tibetan Terrier. You never know in a shelter. I have seen some dogs I thought would never end up in one. 

Eddee also gets very long hair if I allow it to grow.

The last two dogs are Tibetan Terriers I googled up! If that is what Eddee has in him .... I like them!


----------



## Abbylynn

4/8/14 ... Reese and his first Gentle Leader Head harness. Initially he hated it ... but we worked it through in the house. Then we went for a walk. He did well. By the time we were on our way back home after about 30 minutes ... he was walking by my side and would sit when I stopped. He also would offer me "Sit's" during the walk .... smart enough to know if he was sitting he didn't have to use that harness! LOl!


----------



## Abbylynn

It is finally beautiful and sunshine everywhere! Yay Spring! 







Bring me the towel please Reese ........



Not the dish rag!!! Lol! 



Watching Dad leave for the morning ......



Brother and Sisterly love .....


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese's very first introduction to the lake ... We had a blast ... and he is taking to the water like a duck! I love it that he is!  4/12/14


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

LOL silly puppy! He seems so sweet and happy! and his coat seems so cool, I want to run my fingers through it


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL silly puppy! He seems so sweet and happy! and his coat seems so cool, I want to run my fingers through it


Hahaha! Thanks!  He is a silly puppy ... quite the comedian. Yeah .... That coat gets raked, brushed, and combed every day. It is as soft as silk! But ... time for me to trim his face again so he can see where he is going. Lol!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Abbylynn said:


> Hahaha! Thanks!  He is a silly puppy ... quite the comedian. Yeah .... That coat gets raked, brushed, and combed every day. It is as soft as silk! But ... time for me to trim his face again so he can see where he is going. Lol!


LOL so one side doesn't look like the other? 

does he shed? or did he take the poodle's nonshedding genes? Also what kind or training are you doing with him to prepare him for his future as a service dog (not judging, just curious  )


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL so one side doesn't look like the other?
> 
> does he shed? or did he take the poodle's nonshedding genes? Also what kind or training are you doing with him to prepare him for his future as a service dog (not judging, just curious  )



Well ... so far he does not shed. He is 75% Standard Poodle and 25% Labrador. That makes him a F1b.  To be quite honest ... his coat is much like my Schnoodles coats.

He is getting basic obedience training at the moment. He also has a genuine SD list ... actually two very long lists ... of many many different things he has to be introduced to ... such as lawn mowers, wheel chairs, walkers, noises, places, garbage trucks, mail persons, ... you get the drift.  There are some we have already been introduced to during the winter ... now it is a new season and so much more to go.

Once he is 6 months old I will begin his actual tasking. He has "Touch" down pat. So I am using this as a tool to begin his retrieving items I have dropped ... and Items I ask him to retrieve. It is a long process ... but I am willing to work as hard as necessary. He is a smart boy .....

The one SD trainer believes he is doing very well. I talk to her every day ... she helps me on the steps I need to take next. She also helps me with time frames for certain tasks. 

Also ... I have joined a couple SD groups who know way way more than I ever will .... they also help.

We are now loose leash walking with a gentle leader. Reese met a stranger and their dog two days ago on our walk. He did not jump or bark. He sat quietly by my side ... as he has been for quite some time now. 

His fear stage is not that bad. He has only questioned a couple things ... but went straight forward and checked them out ... and all was well.

EDIT: I forgot to mention ... He does not bark at anyone! Yay!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Which groups are those? I would like to get tips on training Josefina, I know I done need a physical assistance dog, but it would be fun to teach her some of the tricks, like bringing me things and grabbing things off shelves and such 

Is there a FB group?


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Which groups are those? I would like to get tips on training Josefina, I know I done need a physical assistance dog, but it would be fun to teach her some of the tricks, like bringing me things and grabbing things off shelves and such
> 
> Is there a FB group?


Yes. I will hook you up on FB ..........


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

thanks, it may be a while before I am on (I might be on using the computer in the morning) I will look for your invite, thanks


----------



## Abbylynn

Super groomed today! Bath, raked, combed, pin brushed, scissored ... ears, nails, pads ........







And a "High Five Mom!" 



Thanks for looking!


----------



## jade5280

So fluffy! He's adorable


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> So fluffy! He's adorable


Thank you. 

Reese met the neighbor's lawn service worker today. He was a good boy and wagged his tail and was as friendly as could be with him. I don't think Reese has a mean bone in his body.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I wish I had a grooming table, my "grooming table" is really one of those trays like they use at the hospitals for the surgical tools LMBO.


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I wish I had a grooming table, my "grooming table" is really one of those trays like they use at the hospitals for the surgical tools LMBO.


Hey! That is just a flat top desk I found in the trash about 15 years ago. Lol! I have used it for a million and one things. I just bought the groomers arm this year.  You are not alone! Lol!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

That's good LOL, I just wheel it up to the corner post of our porch, I have a tie there that I use as my "groomers arm" LOL. I will have to get a pic of it one day, you will laugh at my "white trash" grooming table ... but it works for me and Bear (the others just need to be brushed and they are big enough for me to brush tem on the ground)


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy Easter!


----------



## Abbylynn

We were introduced to the big lawn tractor today. Sure enough ... It was interesting to say the least. Reese ended up circling it when it was running ... and eventually wanted to run behind it to chase the leaves that were flying out from underneath! Lol!  No issues with the tractor .... but still my shadow on the door. :/

Tried on Abbylynn's harness ... too big yet ... but at least he did not mind it ... or try to chew it off. He just looked at me as if I was crazy ... and then decided to steal the place mat off of the kitchen table while I was trying to take his photo! What a clown! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

4/24/14 ...........

I am very pleased with Reese today. We had a very long walk and lesson in loose leash walking using his Gentle Leader Head Harness. He did fantastic!  Progress!

Now he is just relaxing and chewing on a pigs foot ... I wish he could stay still for one second to get a good picture of him. He is always on the move .... but I guess that is a puppy for ya! Lol!


----------



## BubbaMoose

He's getting huuuge! I love how his coat is turning out, it looks like there is a reddish tint to it in the above pic. Is that just the lighting?

I know what you mean about always being on the move! They are so busy. I go to college full time, student teach and work part time and somehow Moose always seems to be even busier that I am.


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> He's getting huuuge! I love how his coat is turning out, it looks like there is a reddish tint to it in the above pic. Is that just the lighting?
> 
> I know what you mean about always being on the move! They are so busy. I go to college full time, student teach and work part time and somehow Moose always seems to be even busier that I am.



Lol! Yes Reese is cherry chocolate in the light from outside ... even more so in the sun. He is a dark chocolate in the shade and in the house. He is like a chameleon.  I rake, pin brush, and comb him every single day. Lol! I want no mats!!! His coat is soooo soft! I just love it too. It almost reminds me of my Rough Collies.

He was 31 pounds last week at 18 weeks old. He is thin ... lean ... and tall! I bet he hits the 70 pound mark.

I don't know how you do it! Such a busy schedule! I am retired ... as I think everyone knows ... and one day with all 4 dogs is pretty busy. I cannot imagine working, going to school, and teaching ... and the dogs! Thumbs up to ya! 


Comparison in just 11 weeks .........


 


EDIT: He is allowed to counter surf ... I want him to get things for me ...  And ... a Funny: I put a belly band on him to see if he would wear one for if I go away to a store for any length of time .... and that smart pup just turned around grabbed the velcro and ripped it right off of himself! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

I just knew I could not go unscathed! Lol! These two precious pups were playing last evening and my hand got in the way of someone's teeth. It resulted in a trip to the ER and some butterfly stitches and liquid skin (glue).





Warning .... Graphic Photo follows!!!! ......................


The aftermath ....... 4/24/14 Odd too ... the same day one year later that my Nephew died. 





I must remember to keep my hands close to my body. Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Well ... Reese officially knows how to open the deck door by pushing down the lever. A glass door with a lever handle ........... It only took three times for him to figure it out. Now I will have to keep it locked. Lol!

Reese has also been trying to open the other door to the garage by putting his mouth on and around the door knob ... the regular kind. Now .... how to figure out this one. My Doberman figured it out on his own ... maybe Reese will too.

Our walks get better and better. His obedience commands are good out on walks also. We will be trying this out in a store soon too. He has had so much training with the other dogs always around and interfering ... I am hoping this has helped. He does have the ability to just ignore whatever else is going on around him when I ask him to do something.

Training during distraction is my priority now. He is also getting better with his retrieving objects. I say "Ooops" and he picks it up and brings it to me. I ask him to "Give" and he does. But he is still a puppy and much of it is play. This will take a long time to be 100% ................ maybe. 

Oh .... and the water bowl on the couch is an every day thing ..... He does this to get me to take him for a walk. Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Well ... Reese now knows how to unbolt his crate door. Lol! I think I named him wrong. He should have been named "Houdini" lol! 

He came in from the rain this morning looking like he was wearing a purebred Poodle coat! The curls! Oh my doggie! 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Wow! He's just gorgeous. And apparently too smart for his own good!


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> Wow! He's just gorgeous. And apparently too smart for his own good!


Thank you! 

He is a smarty pants alright. Lol! When he picks up my slippers every morning (something we have made a habit of for later) he doesn't pick one up ... he picks them both up at once and carries them into the bathroom with me.


----------



## Abbylynn

Well ..... What have we here? The look of innocence just some how seems not quite right. Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Playing around with pixlr today .....

Abbylynn



Leah Lu



Eddee



Reese Abel Me Bentley



Thanks for looking! 

It has been great weather and all the dogs and I have been spending lots of time outdoors getting flower beds and gardens ready for planting. Reese is still behaving ... but I can see his tween coming on! Lol! "Here we go!!!!" Lol! 

I can handle anything!


----------



## Abbylynn

Got the fur Kids a large heavy duty exercise Kennel for the yard so they can be outside with me when I am working in the gardens ... without a chain. I ordered a top also.







It will be here today.  I can hardly wait to try it out ............ I know the dogs will love it.


----------



## jade5280

Awesome pen! I'm sure the dogs will love it. How much does Reese weigh now?


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> Awesome pen! I'm sure the dogs will love it. How much does Reese weigh now?


Thanks! 

Reese weighed 37 pounds over a week ago. I have not weighed him yet this week. He is still really tall and thin .... just right. He is 21 inches at the shoulder now. He is almost the same height as Abbylynn. He was 21 weeks on Wednesday .... he will be 6 months old May 28th.

Here he was getting his own toast! Lol! 





He wants those black jelly beans! Lol!


----------



## jade5280

Wow he's so tall! 6 months already. Time flies.


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> Wow he's so tall! 6 months already. Time flies.


Reese is 5 months and 1 week old.  He is almost 40 pounds and 21 inches at the shoulder. He is going to pass Abbylynn up for sure in height ... not sure about the weight. Abbylynn is 74 pounds and solid! Lol! 

Today ....






Set the exercise pen up in the house first to see what it is like. It is huge and nice and heavy! Leah Lu looks like a shrimp in it! Lol! .........







It will be raining for the next three days ... and I am waiting on the top cover and also my tarp to keep it shaded and dry outside.


----------



## Abbylynn

It is 89.8 F right now ... too hot for the dogs to try out their new exercise pen until the sun starts to go down. They now can watch me while I am in my pool ( I need new sand where those boards are) ........................................ And I am going to get them their own pool.

But .... It is up! Yay! Now they can go out and watch me dig up and plant in the flower bed back there (on the left) ... and the garden down back.


----------



## Kayota

I really need me one of those... I am going to make a homemade version with wooden rods and plastic fencing. lol


----------



## Abbylynn

I hear ya Kayota! 

Got the yard in progress. Put up my shade tent ... fixed the roof of the kennel for the rain ... got lettuce, spearmint, basil, garlic, and a few more flowers planted today ....... It is stinking hot! 86.8 F .......

I may end up doing this again! Lol! 




Today's progress ......





Going to get sand for this area ... use it for the dogs and the pool. The dog's and I are going to have a fun summer! 




Can we go out Mom? ..............


----------



## Abbylynn

Seems Reese is passing Abbylynn up! He will be 6 months on the 28th of this month. Still need to take him to weigh him at the vets ... he is too big to pick up and put on the house scale! Lol! 



High Five Dad! ........



Do I look sad about taking that stalk of celery off of the counter and making a mess with it all over the couch!? ..... Not!!!



Trying to be like Eddee on the back of the chair .......... BOL! 



Reese is losing his puppy teeth all at once! Yay!!!!


----------



## zack

Oh Abbylynn what gorgeous photo's, he is one handsome cute boy.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Oh Abbylynn what gorgeous photo's, he is one handsome cute boy.



Thanks Zack! .... I love love love your Avatar! Lol!  too cute! And your signature!!!!


----------



## So Cavalier

My goodness, he is really growing up fast! He is really handsome. I am thinking you spend more time on grooming with your crew than I do!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you! 

For sure! Lol! Reese has a very soft, long, fleecy, wavy and curly coat. It takes me about a half an hour every day to be sure and rake his puppy coat out. :/ I have been line brushing him.

Then Abbylynn is pretty easy, Eddee has a shave down, and Leah Lu was groomed short this week by me too. Lol!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Dang ever time I see Reese he's getting bigger and cuter! All your pics of your dogs are great! And I wish I could get a pool for Luke, do you think I could living in a townhouse?


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Dang ever time I see Reese he's getting bigger and cuter! All your pics of your dogs are great! And I wish I could get a pool for Luke, do you think I could living in a townhouse?


Thank you! 

I bet you could get one of those tiny inflatable baby pools.  If you have a place to put it ... like a porch. I have one I bought for my parakeets. Lol! It was only about 1 foot round.


----------



## Abbylynn

Here is my smart boy Reese .... Opening the front door. Lol!  He learned it by watching! Luv my boy!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy Memorial Day! 

Reese had his very first adventure in a kiddie pool! He went wild. He played in that pool for an hour .... and even invented his own pool toy by taking the water bowl in with him! Lol! 




Into the pool I go!





Out of the pool I go!





I love this pool!





Now I am a curly wet Doodle! ......... Yep! A curly wet Doodle of a dog! 





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

Someone asked about Reese's parents .....

Reese's Dam



Reese's Sire


----------



## Abbylynn

It is 87.8F right now! Too hot to do much other than swim! 


Or ..... Try to get into the house when the door is locked! Lol! 






Maybe if I use 2 paws it will open! ......







Forget it! I will just go back to swimming!


----------



## jade5280

He really loves water!


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> He really loves water!


He sure does! I can hardly keep him out of the bathtub! LOl!  Maybe I have a water dog for sports?

Reese has tried to turn on and off the light switches .... on his own again by observation! I do believe I have one smart Dood!









If I ask him to get the "Lights" ... this is what he does. He started doing this two days ago. At first I beleive he thought they would open the door to the garage. Lol! 


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

I personally gave Reese his first hair cut.  He had absolutely no knots! Yay! Daily brushing a Labradoodle properly is a groomers dream. I had a 13 gallon trash bucket 7/8 full of his hair by the time I was done. He was having a hard time dealing with the heat with that thick poodle like coat ........ so I took the plunge!

He was super happy and was a champ with the clippers for the very first time.


----------



## luv mi pets

I like his hair cut. if I had a doodle, I think I would keep it short.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks! I like it short too! 

Dad bought me a camera today ..... no more phone photos after I learn how to use it! Lol!



Reese's swimming selfie! Lol! He loves to swim!!!!



He thought he was going to eat my buttered noodles tonight .... hahaha! The bowl was empty. 






And .... I can take videos now to show Reese in action! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

First photo's on the new camera.  Just basic ones .... still have to learn how to use the camera.

New camera photo by Leah Lu, on Flickr

New camera photo by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## Abbylynn

Outgrowing his pool! Lol! I put up the 150 gallon and he thinks it is his!



And has outgrown Abbylynn too ........


----------



## jade5280

He has the prettiest eyes!


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> He has the prettiest eyes!


Thanks Jade! 


Now if I could only teach him how to make his own meals! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese is now 7 months old .... on 7/9/14

7 months old 7/9/14 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


He is still growing and doing well in his obedience, opening doors, turning on light switches, and retrieving his own leash.

I firmly believe he has what it takes to be a Service Dog.

The 4th of July fireworks are right at the house ... approximately 1/2 a block at the lake front. He was bomb proof! Never blinked an eye ... stood there and wagged his tail on the front deck of the house as if nothing was going on. I did not even use my counter conditioning with my hot dog trick. 

He will also leave a full bowl of food to follow me if I leave the room he is eating in.

He decided to get into my bed for the first time the day before his 7 month birth date. Lol! He sure looked proud of himself!

Thanks for looking ............


----------



## Damon'sMom

He is too handsome! Glad to here everything is going well!


----------



## pinksand

You did a great job grooming Reese! He's growing up to be such a handsome boy!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Wow Reese is getting bigger!! His parents look nice too, but he's cuter.  
When he's wet, he looks like two different breeds (Spanish Water Dog and Lagotto Romagnolo) come to mind.


----------



## Eenypup

Very handsome guy! Seems super smart too! Even if my dogs could reach the light switches I doubt they would make any associations and try to flip them!


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Wow Reese is getting bigger!! His parents look nice too, but he's cuter.
> When he's wet, he looks like two different breeds (Spanish Water Dog and Lagotto Romagnolo) come to mind.



Thank you all!  

Reese has outgrown Abbylynn now and will be 8 months old August 6 ... Tomorrow. He is still doing very well ... but is a bit of a teenager. He has been trying to open the door from the inside now. He almost has it down.  .... He also is so easy to bathe. He will hop right into the tub when I ask ... no struggling ... which is a God Send for someone with copd.

He also enjoys my queen sized bed. Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

pinksand said:


> You did a great job grooming Reese! He's growing up to be such a handsome boy!



Thank you! 

I adore Charlie .... Just a bigger version of my Schnauzer/Poodles.


----------



## Abbylynn

Eenypup said:


> Very handsome guy! Seems super smart too! Even if my dogs could reach the light switches I doubt they would make any associations and try to flip them!


Thank you!


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> He is too handsome! Glad to here everything is going well!


Thank you!


----------



## Remaru

I don't think I've posted on here before but I've read the entire thread and been following Reese and your training/working with him for a while. He is a real cutie. I love how you have groomed him, hope that some day I can do half as good a job with little Dovey. I'm in the process of working on training my own PSD and have enjoyed following along with Reese's journey in pictures.


----------



## Abbylynn

Remaru said:


> I don't think I've posted on here before but I've read the entire thread and been following Reese and your training/working with him for a while. He is a real cutie. I love how you have groomed him, hope that some day I can do half as good a job with little Dovey. I'm in the process of working on training my own PSD and have enjoyed following along with Reese's journey in pictures.


Thank you.

Good luck with your pup! They are so great to train and work with. Every new feat ... and every time you see a light bulb go on .... it is like Christmas!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Remaru said:


> I don't think I've posted on here before but I've read the entire thread and been following Reese and your training/working with him for a while. He is a real cutie. I love how you have groomed him, hope that some day I can do half as good a job with little Dovey. I'm in the process of working on training my own PSD and have enjoyed following along with Reese's journey in pictures.


Same here! I hope Josefina will be a good candidate for a PSD for myself. I already have her helping me remember stuff and showing me where I left things I misplaced lol.


----------



## Kayota

Roxie is a good ESA but she could never be a PSD... I've had her for 7 years and she still can't LLW right lol! Such a hard concept for some dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you to all who have followed Reese's thread. 

Reese is now 8 months old ... He can do basic obedience ... open doors ... turn on and of light switches .. bring his own lead ... bring my shoes .... and has a ton of things to learn in the next year or two .............


But ........ I feel he has earned this .................. His first training vest. He needs to learn to wear it besides the harnesses. We will go to dog friendly stores for training.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Abbylynn where did you have that vest made, I love it!

On the SD FB page there have been mixed advice on whether or not I should get Josefina a vest, since she is not an offical SD. But if I did I would like for it to look like that!


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Abbylynn where did you have that vest made, I love it!
> 
> On the SD FB page there have been mixed advice on whether or not I should get Josefina a vest, since she is not an offical SD. But if I did I would like for it to look like that!


 Gave you the info on FB.  I like the top window to keep my medical lsit. It is a mile long of what I am allergic to and also to keep my papers on my disability in case I should ever need it for a hospital. 

The other day Reese and I were walking and training on him standing when I stop instead of automatically sitting ...... and I did not realize I was beginning to get a copd flare ... and I honestly thought I was not going to make it back to the house. I had to stop umpteen times and rest on the way back. I was not getting enough oxygen in and CO2 out ... My legs were like rubber! ..... Reese sure was a good boy. He stayed there right with me and didn't try to run off like a regular 8 month old would. I was proud of him. 

Just got back from the doctor with some antibiotics and a kenelog shot. :/ That shot will get me up and going and poor Reese might not be able to keep up with me now! Hahaha!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Lol glad to see you are on the mend


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Kayota said:


> Roxie is a good ESA but she could never be a PSD... I've had her for 7 years and she still can't LLW right lol! Such a hard concept for some dogs.


What is LLW? Sorry to be dense lol.


----------



## BubbaMoose

OwnedbyACDs said:


> What is LLW? Sorry to be dense lol.


Loose leash walking.


----------



## Abbylynn

I cannot remember if I posted this here or not .... so .....




10495305_683070368454205_2612504840783467442_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

Wow he's huge. Great pic. All those sad eyes lol


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> Wow he's huge. Great pic. All those sad eyes lol



Lol! I know ... I am 5 foot 5 inches tall. When he stands up on his hind legs he is getting almost as tall as I am. It is funny to turn around and stare at a dog face to face. 

He will soon be 9 months old .....


All those sad eyes wanted the cookie I had in my hand! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

All my Birthday kids and Dad ... Mine was August 1st. Lol! 

I want to remember that Reese was 8 months old when we all had our first Birthdays with him here.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Beautiful photos or your crew! And happy birthday to them all and to you!


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful photos or your crew! And happy birthday to them all and to you!



Thank you!


----------



## Damon'sMom

No problem at all. I miss seeing all of the photos and post you use to make. So when I see that you have posted one I just have to come and see!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I have been following this thread, so nice to see how he has grown


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have been following this thread, so nice to see how he has grown



Thank you all who have remained interested ... Now .... my camera is back from the shop .... and for your entertainment ... a few video's of my Teenager Reese .... 9 months old .... LOl! 

One is just basic stuff ... one is opening the door and getting spastic when I am on the other side of it! Lol! .... and one turning off the light switches.

https://flic.kr/p/oZKKDr

https://flic.kr/p/oZJ9Ka

https://flic.kr/p/oZJBMX



Lol! I forgot to mention that poor little Eddee wanted to turn off the light switches .... he is a smart little guy ... He needs a stool to reach the switches. ..... and you can hear him growling and fighting with his sky ball in the video of the door scene. Lol!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Love those video!


----------



## Abbylynn

Retrieving the mail as I asked. Lol! 

047 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Just Being Big baby Reese ...... Looks like he is reading the mail! ... And the little photo bomber under the desk chair. Lol! 

044 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Reese has now learned that if he pokes me with his nose for something ... I am trained to retrieve whatever it is he wants! Lol! He has also decided that pulling me by my hand or my pant legs ... or shirt ... will get him to where he wants to go ......... Such a teenager!


----------



## Abbylynn

My camera has been upgraded ... I should not need another one for the rest of my life ... Thank you Dad! ~ Love Me ....

018 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

REESE ....

11 months old in a week ...

032 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


037 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

Great pictures!


----------



## Abbylynn

jade5280 said:


> Great pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

He's such an awesome, smart boy! Love him!


----------



## Remaru

Awww I love his eyes, so sweet.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Great photos, he is just too handsome!


----------



## Abbylynn

OwnedbyACDs said:


> He's such an awesome, smart boy! Love him!


THANKS ALL! .... 

YOU HAVE A PUPPY TOO! ... I have been so busy I have not had much time to read on the threads here .... Soooo cute! ... Congrats!


----------



## Abbylynn

It is freezing here in Ohio ... But Mr. Reese thinks he is a Husky ... and he loves the snow .... lays in it .... rolls in it ... catches snowballs ... Here are a couple of shots of Reese and Dad playing in the snow yesterday morning 11/17/14 ....

051 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

063 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

066 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And we got rid of the carpet in the LR and replaced it with washable flooring! Yay! ... My furkids are such mud messes out here in the spring and in the snow. 

007 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Remaru

Ok, silly question but does he get snow balled up in his coat? I used to have the worst time with my poor sheltie getting snow between her toes. I can only imagine snow in a curly coat. He looks like he is having a blast though. I love the new flooring, life is so much easier with floor you can just mop down when the dogs bring in mud.


----------



## Abbylynn

Remaru said:


> Ok, silly question but does he get snow balled up in his coat? I used to have the worst time with my poor sheltie getting snow between her toes. I can only imagine snow in a curly coat. He looks like he is having a blast though. I love the new flooring, life is so much easier with floor you can just mop down when the dogs bring in mud.


I am amazed ... but no ... he does not get the snow balls like my little Schnauzer/Poodlke does ... Leah Lu. She is a complete mess after being in that stuff ... as you well know.  Reese seems to just get more wet than anything. I thought for sure he would look like a full sized snowman after his romps ... Lol! 


Yeah ... the floors are awesome now. Just three rooms left with carpeting ... 2 of the bedrooms and the sunroom .... but the sunroom is berber ... so not so bad.

Abbylynn cleaning the excess snow off of Leah Lu's ears .... You can still see a few snowballs on her legs .... together they eat them. Abbylynn is my helper cleaner upper.  She gets what I cannot.

042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

Floors look great! Lots of snow already.


----------



## Abbylynn

Two more days! 

042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


007 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


023 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Damon'sMom

He is just too handsome. I love seeing updated photos of him.


----------



## Kyllobernese

He has certainly grown since your first pictures. Very handsome dog.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you ... He is also very smart.  .... and Goodhearted and Loyal to boot! I gave him a Souper Nylabone Ring for his Birthday this morning .... He is loving it! Running around wagging his tail and keeping it in his mouth ... Just like a Lab. Lol! 

I ordered a Cookbook for Dogs that should be here today & I am going to make all 4 of my fur kids a special home cooked meal. 

007 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

How far he has come .... He can open doors, turn on and off light switches, bring me things, potty on command, walk well on his lead, sit, stay, down, come ....poke me for everything he wants. Lol!  ... swim for fun ... get in to the tub when asked ... get onto his grooming table when asked ... carry his own leash to the door .... and the list goes on of all the little things ... He has the Poodle intelligence I was searching for and the Bigness of the Lab I needed for stability when I am walking. I am very pleased with him to say the least. We have a lot more to go and a long way to go .... but I am sure we will succeed! .... He also follows me everywhere ... still leaves a bowl of food to be with me & even has to be in the bathroom with me. He also lays on my bed while I do my Breathing treatments. ~ Love My Reese! ~ And he does NOT shed. 

IMG_0006 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

My God, he has certainly grown into a very handsome and cute dog!


----------



## jade5280

Happy birthday, Reese!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you all.  ... Reese had a great day!


----------



## BellaPup

Happy Birthday handsome Reese! You're so much more than just a pretty face :becky:


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you BellaPup.  ... He is much more & I am so thrilled about it too. It has been a long year. Lol!

022 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Even Big Boy's like big pink fluffy pillows when it is below zero outside! 


066 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## luv mi pets

Oh my Reese has gotten big. He looks really nice. Is he working out to be what you had plans for him?


----------



## Abbylynn

luv mi pets said:


> Oh my Reese has gotten big. He looks really nice. Is he working out to be what you had plans for him?


So far so good!  ... We still have a lot to learn this coming summer. I am going to train him to walk along side of my bicycle and a roller walker. 

He is so smart that he will not allow me to step over the gate I have between the living room & the hallway. He grabs my pant legs and pushes me back with a slight gentle nip ..... as if to say ... "You will hurt yourself" ...... I think he learned that because he tripped over the gate once himself. Lol!  I have to open the gate and walk through like a normal human and he is fine with it. He just looks and slowly walks away beside me.

He still has to be everywhere I am ... even the bathroom. He still will leave a full bowl of food if I leave his sight ... and come follow me .... He is a good dog.


----------



## luv mi pets

That is so good to hear. The rest of your clan doing okay?


----------



## Abbylynn

luv mi pets said:


> That is so good to hear. The rest of your clan doing okay?


They are doing great ... except for Eddee and his never ending left ear issues. But we keep it under control with ear drops. He has a bum left ear. It is always getting infections.

Leah Lu is still a little smarty pants and Abbylynn is just good old Abbylynn.

Right at this moment the dogs are waiting on my Dad. he is making popcorn to watch his wrestling on tv. Eddee will watch it with him while they share a bit of it. Lol! 

It has been sooo cold outside all we had to do today was chew on some big fat juicy bones!  

009 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

001 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

013 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

"Are you talking to me?"

IMG_20150303_143421088 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## luv mi pets

Nice looking guy. He grew up to be so nice looking. How much does he weigh? 


The dogs look like they are enjoying that bone


----------



## Amaryllis

> They are doing great ... except for Eddee and his never ending left ear issues. But we keep it under control with ear drops. He has a bum left ear. It is always getting infections.


There's a surgery they can do where they basically destroy the ear canal, which prevents any further infections. I know that sounds horrific, but apparently it's a tremendous relief for a dog that's constantly battling infections. It's something I'm keeping in mind for Kabota if the Zymox stops working.


----------



## luv mi pets

Amaryllis said:


> There's a surgery they can do where they basically destroy the ear canal, which prevents any further infections. I know that sounds horrific, but apparently it's a tremendous relief for a dog that's constantly battling infections. It's something I'm keeping in mind for Kabota if the Zymox stops working.


It is a painful surgery. there are some doctors who do a better job at pain relief than others. In the end the dogs do good and seem to be better after than the misery they were prior.


----------



## JordanWalker

Reese is such an adorable puppy. I know that Reese will grow into a handsome and active dog. Hope to see more pics of Reese.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Abbylynn said:


> "Are you talking to me?"
> 
> IMG_20150303_143421088 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


What a face! He is so handsome.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Holy macrol! Every time I pop in to see Reese he's grown about 10in!  He, as your other dogs, look cute as always. And hope you're okay Abbylynn, you've been missed!


----------



## Abbylynn

luv mi pets said:


> Nice looking guy. He grew up to be so nice looking. How much does he weigh?
> 
> 
> The dogs look like they are enjoying that bone


Thank you. Reese is now 57 pounds. But he is so tall he looks like he is 70 or 80 ... and of course that coat of his makes him even larger looking. I am 5' 5' and he is almost as tall as I am on his hind legs. He has the Poodle body for sure ... & he does the Poodle dance as well. Lol! 

The dogs love their bones & it gives me some free time to get chores done.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks Spirit_of_Cottons  ... I am sure he will still grow a tad since he just turned a year old. It seemed to me he was a bit taller the other day. I do not have to lean over at all to touch his head. I have to raise my arm to touch it. Lol! 

The Vet just saw him last week for his first year vaccination boosters & 3 year rabies vaccination. The vet said he was perfect weight. Told me to keep up the good work.

I was trying to take a photo of him under the table when I was making dog treats and accidentally had the video on. You can see how intent he is on listening to what I am saying to him.

https://flic.kr/p/rAvz3h


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you!  

Look at that "Ant Eater" tongue! Lol! 

IMG_20150303_141833615 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks for the info .... I will check into it if it gets to the point of no return. It seems it flares about every 4 months or so right now. I think part of it is allergies too. He sneezes a lot. He is due in this coming month for his 3 year vaccinations and I am going to discuss it with his vet. 

luv mi pets: 

Thanks ... we are all doing fine. Hope to find everyone else doing well also. I have been busy with my own advocating for death row dogs & made my own page on FB in honor of my fur baby at the Bridge ... Leeo.  

It has been almost three years that he has been gone ... & I still miss him like crazy! He will remain my Heart Dog Forever. He passed 3/18/12.



"What you want for breakfast Mom? I'm Cookin' " 


072 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

HEHEHEHE! ... The Ultimate "Lap Dog" 


IMG_20150323_215312046 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

He's too sweet!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

He is just a stunner!


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese got his very first Big Boy Groom for the upcoming season. The way he likes to swim ... there is no way I am willing to untangle that thick huge long coat of his! Lol! ... I used all scissors too. I need a new blade for my clippers. Talk about blisters on your fingers! 

025 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

I finally stood still for a complete body photo.  

IMG_20150406_083435715 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

I am now 17 months old and am a proud boy! 


IMG_20150508_150942661 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr

Things are looking up for my future as well. Lol! 

DSC_0894 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

"I have no idea who ate that cherry Tootsie Pop that was on the counter ... Honest! "

DSC_0915 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Someone asked if they could do a drawing of Reese ... Here is their finished product. It is pretty good in catching his grit. In all reality though ... I could do better. It was a very nice gesture though. 

11069857_10204568707443755_6575427888446404481_o by Abby Lynn, on Flickr

Reese is now 18 months old and he can do all his basic commands such as sit, stay, down, come, back up, wait, stop, paws down, heel .... He can go get his toys by name, retrieve my mail, get his own leash before going out, run up & down the steps on carpet outside in the garage to wipe his feet on command, turn on and off the light switches, open doors ..... and his latest task is sliding the gate in the hallway open on command.

We still have a ways to go ... but by the time he is 3 years old he should be perfected in whatever I need him to do for "Me" as an individual ... and he is large enough to steady me if I should need it.

He is also paper and outside potty trained ... in case I should get sick and have to leave him out on his own to go ... he can use the paper in the garage.

He has been amazing this last 3 weeks ... as I came down with the Shingles and have been pretty much a vegetable on pain meds. Lol!  ... OH! Did I mention ... He still LOVES to swim! ... Lol! I forgot to mention that he "Nose Pokes" me when he wants something ... usually a snack or dinner! Lol! D

DSC_0911 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO

awww grown up so handsome... will always love love his beautiful chocolate face....


----------



## Abbylynn

I have now turned two years old .... am 70 pounds ... and have turned out to be a good boy! ... I am also great with cats. I have 2 new kitten brothers. I also still have Abbylynn, Leah Lu, Eddee, and sometimes Blu Boy too! 


DSC_0654 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr

22484736519_12d2d00533_o (1) by Abby Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

He's gorgeous!


----------



## mudypony

Wow, he is absolutely stunning! I love his color!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Awww he grew up to be such a sweet boy


----------



## Remaru

He grew up beautifully. How is his training going? Did you create a blog for him?


----------



## Abbylynn

Remaru said:


> He grew up beautifully. How is his training going? Did you create a blog for him?


No ... I never actually made a blog for Reese. But I did write some articles on him on another site for Doodles. 

His training is great. He often comes up with things himself. This shows me he thinks. 

He can open up doors, turn on and off light switches, bring his own leash and carry it while attached to the door to go outside. He also likes to carry it back by himself to the leash hanger in the garage. I never taught him this. He decided it was what he likes to do. Lol! .... He can slide a gate open (I have a sliding gate between the LR and the Hallway because of the kittens. He walks beautifully on lead. I am still training for him to stand so I can use him to get up if I need to. He is very tall and at 70 pounds and 2 years old ... I wanted to wait until he was this age to do this. I worry about bones and joints while growing. He also likes to do his obedience training outside more so than in the house? Maybe he is showing off for the neighbors?  .... He is such a "People" dog too. He loves everyone ... no issues worrying about a biting dog. I am sure he would protect me though if needed. I have heard his big boy bark when he is startled ... Wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley anywhere. Lol! 

I still do not have him neutered. I am not sure if I am going to this year or wait until he is three. I cannot make up my mind.

Funny thing about him is his "Git". But it comes in handy in some situations. He refuses to let me climb over that siding gate. If I try he will grab my pant legs to stop me. If I open the gate and walk into the room normally he leaves me alone. It is almost as if he knows I could fall. ????? He amazes me at times with his ability to think. I am also not allowed to leave his sight. I can be doing dishes and he is laying right by my feet ... touching them. .....  I think I won the crap shoot" 

He also thinks he is a lap dog ... He constantly wants to sit on Dad's lap! Lol! It is so funny. Dad doesn't mind. He thinks it is cute. :/ .... Little Leah Lu still rules the house though. Reese allows her to say what he is allowed to do. I find it comical .... but then again he was taught to allow all the small dogs to go first when they are eating or drinking from the water bowl. He will stand back and wait his turn without an issue. He is such a good boy.

He has a thing about the big meaty bones I give them from time to time. He will grab it and take it to Dad. Dad will hold one end of the bone as he chews it .... Then Reese will nudge Dad's hand when he wants the bone turned around to the other side ... so he can chew it. :/ He is a comical dude. He has a way of getting us humans to do things he wants to do too. 

Still loves baths ... gets in the tub without asking ... and loves to swim. Dad sold the pontoon boat this summer. Poor Reese won't get his boat rides anymore ... but we still have the lake for swimming.  ... I almost forgot ... He still comes up and "Pokes" me with his nose if he wants something. It is quite comical ... And if I should ignore his "Pokes" ... Up comes the feet to tap me to let me know he is being ignored. 

I still love this photo the most! 

15974069681_5655d4894e_z by Abby Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## mudypony

Your description of him in the last post is AWESOME! You really get a sense of his personality. Sounds like he's the perfect dog for you!


----------



## Abbylynn

mudypony said:


> Your description of him in the last post is AWESOME! You really get a sense of his personality. Sounds like he's the perfect dog for you!


LOL!  Yes ... He is quite the character with a big heart of gold. I do not think he has a mean bone in his body. He IS the perfect dog for ME.  

Our next training project begins this spring with this ............ 

IMG_20150818_160945684 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr

He will need to be able to walk beside me and learn when to sit and when to walk.  This will make our walks more pleasurable ... and we can walk further distances.


----------



## Abbylynn

mudypony said:


> Your description of him in the last post is AWESOME! You really get a sense of his personality. Sounds like he's the perfect dog for you!


LOL!  Yes ... He is quite the character with a big heart of gold. I do not think he has a mean bone in his body. He IS the perfect dog for ME.  

Our next training project begins this spring with this ............ 

IMG_20150818_160945684 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr

He will need to be able to walk beside me and learn when to sit and when to walk.  This will make our walks more pleasurable ... and we can walk further distances.

007 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## BellaPup

Very happy to hear things are going so well for you all!! Sounds like you hit the jack-pot with that dude - smart and pretty with a sense of humor! 

I was starting to get worried...hadn't seen you here for a while!

He sure is a beautiful boy


----------



## Abbylynn

BellaPup said:


> Very happy to hear things are going so well for you all!! Sounds like you hit the jack-pot with that dude - smart and pretty with a sense of humor!
> 
> I was starting to get worried...hadn't seen you here for a while!
> 
> He sure is a beautiful boy


I have been busy ... between 4 dogs and Blu Boy sometimes ... and 2 kittens. Lol! I also run 3 pages on FB and administrate 5 others for rescuing shelter dogs in need from all over .... That is when FB doesn't ban me from posting too much. :/

Yep ... All is well .... Hope to find everyone else well also.

ps. Thank you.


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese just turned three years old already!  Where does time go!? He is still a good boy and full of spunk!

15896101_1232893840138519_355179284478289678_o (1) by Abby Lynn, on Flickr

My crew is still here and all doing well.  <3 Abbylynn, Leah Lu, Eddee, and Reese

IMG_20160703_095732745_HDR by Abby Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO

great update. glad yall are all doing well !!!


----------



## Sandakat

I'm glad to hear that everyone is good. Thanks for the picture of your crew.


----------

